# Moderator Changes



## Lorian

There's been some Mod changes on UK-M this morning. Big thanks to the guys for their help, I hope that they remain active members. As I'm sure any of them will tell you - Moderating isn't an easy role to adopt!

Moving forwards, it's time for a change. UK-M is a community, everyone has a voice and the rules apply to all.

How the board is run, the decisions we make in terms of structure, Mods and advertising etc will be more of a democratic process amongst members.

To kick things off, this is YOUR board. Who would you like to Mod it?

If a particular individual gets a lot of support then please nomiate them in here. We will then create a poll with all of the names for members to vote.

Over to you..

Edit: all suggestions will be taken by the MOD team and the new MOD's will be decided on by the current MOD's.

Members who have been banned in the last 2yrs will not be considered as MOD's


----------



## Robbie789

@The L Man for UK-M's next mod!


----------



## The L Man

robdobbie said:


> @The L Man for UK-M's next mod!


you know it makes sense Lorian


----------



## Trevor McDonald

L Man


----------



## Trevor McDonald

So who are the current mods btw? Has Mars really been banned?


----------



## Breda

Is it just 1 extra mod you're lookin for?


----------



## zack amin

@luther1 gets my vote, he's respectful and impartial to the majority, worked pretty hard with con to develop a well earned physique , he's an elder gentlemen with a lot of experience so he he's my vote


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Is it just 1 extra mod you're lookin for?


Me and breeeder ! The ying yang mods :lol:


----------



## Robbie789

What ever happened to Magic Torch?


----------



## IGotTekkers

:whistling:


----------



## Lorian

Breda said:


> Is it just 1 extra mod you're lookin for?


Up to you. If you think we need 3 then nominate 3


----------



## Lorian

robdobbie said:


> What ever happened to Magic Torch?


I think he decided to focus more on his work.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Who have we lost?


----------



## zack amin

Lorian said:


> Up to you. If you think we need 3 then nominate 3


Apart from my nomination of @luther1 I think @jon-kent would be another good nomination due to his knowledge on mma and also since he should be turning pro soon he can share a lot of knowledge from that aspect of sport and training.

Plus the bum is on here all the time


----------



## GolfDelta

@ewen gets my vote.


----------



## Ashcrapper

what has changed?


----------



## Lorian

Ian_Montrose said:


> Who have we lost?


Robsta, Mars and DB.


----------



## Heath

@resten

Since he found God he has shown a person can change for the better and I think he would be a real asset to the MOD team.


----------



## MunchieBites

@RXQueenie gets my vote. Be great to have another girl on board


----------



## jon-kent

zack amin said:


> Apart from my nomination of @luther1 I think @jon-kent would be another good nomination due to his knowledge on mma and also since he should be turning pro soon he can share a lot of knowledge from that aspect of sport and training.
> 
> Plus the bum is on here all the time


This is a smart man if ever i saw one :lol:


----------



## Hera

Can we have Mod suggestions made in seperate threads, with a poll, in the suggestions section please? Otherwise they'll get lost in here.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lorian said:


> Robsta, Mars and DB.


why....


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Zara-Leoni @pugster


----------



## Sambuca

Rxqueenie is a good shout.

Or myself :-D


----------



## MRSTRONG

JANIKvonD said:


> why....


probably coz robs not on much , mars has heart issues and db isnt on much either so makes sense to let them go .


----------



## Ashcrapper

Lorian said:


> Robsta, Mars and DB.


shame, hope Robsta hasn't gone due to that nonsense in the reporting posts thread


----------



## Hera

Also, when making a suggestion please seriously consider their abilities to Mod...firmly and fairly, as opposed to just people you like or are popular. Modding is a difficult and thankless task so needs a strong team.


----------



## Chelsea

JANIKvonD said:


> why....


x2


----------



## Breda

Lorian said:


> Up to you. If you think we need 3 then nominate 3


Ok big guy

Pugster - He's not a kiss ass so go against the grain should he feel it's necessary but is fair and has some sound knowledge

Mingster - For the same reasons

Biglbs - For the same reasons

Chelsea - For the same reasons and he could do with some inside info on leg training


----------



## Ballin

I also vote for @ewen

I think he is very knowledgable and frequent poster on strongman/strength training and nutrition, doesn't take any shizz off anyone and is also able to have a laugh which I think is essential in modding the board.

It's important that there is no us versus them on this board as it seems to have been of late with regards to certain decisions.

Edit if there are potentially more than 1 then I would also add @RXQueenie for the same reasons that she is a well respected member with excellent knowledge.

Also @hotdog he again is a very well respected member who is always willing to share his knowledge...plus he has that Epic Sax Avi :lol:


----------



## Robbie789

Hopefully Mars continues to post, fountain of knowledge.

@pugster gets my vote, always very helpful.

+ @hotdog, same as above


----------



## marknorthumbria

1. Mars and robsta brightened my day up in there own ways, don't know DB so big loss

2. @ewen and @pugster


----------



## The L Man

@RXQueenie

@luther1

@biglbs

@Chelsea

@Hotdog147

All lift. Never hating on people. No "factions" (lol) and easy to get on with and talk to. No clouded judgement when modding!


----------



## Lorian

JANIKvonD said:


> why....





Chelsea said:


> x2


Various reasons, some personal to the guys so it's not my place to discuss.

Ultimately the Mod team should be comprised of people who are active members and genuinely want to play a role in maintaining and developing the forum.


----------



## Chelsea

Breda said:


> Ok big guy
> 
> Pugster - He's not a kiss ass so go against the grain should he feel it's necessary but is fair and has some sound knowledge
> 
> Mingster - For the same reasons
> 
> Biglbs - For the same reasons
> 
> Chelsea - For the same reasons and *he could do with some inside info on leg training*


If I was a mod I would ban you for this personal attack that has left me devastated at work :ban:

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Lorian said:


> Various reasons, some personal to the guys so it's not my place to discuss.
> 
> Ultimately the Mod team should be comprised of people who are active members and genuinely want to play a role in maintaining and developing the forum.


Fair play mate.


----------



## Galaxy

JANIKvonD said:


> why....





Chelsea said:


> x2


Mars seems to be banned!!

If so, this board seens to be losing alot of its knowledgable members......


----------



## Hera

Ok, change of plans. Due to the sheer number of nominations, please nominate in here. We'll let the thread run for a week and then create one big poll with all of the names for people to vote on. Otherwise we'll end up with a pages of polls!


----------



## QUEST

id say

ewen ,hotdog ,breda.. for mods. :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789

Katy said:


> Please post polls in the suggestions section. If everyone nominates in here we'd have to trawl through tonnes of posts and there would be no way of seeing if others agree.


Wouldn't it be a good idea to throw names in here for a few pages then a MOD make a poll from the most suggested? 

EDIT: Ignore this, just saw your next post


----------



## Tassotti

What are the qualities of a good mod?

Someone with a lot of spare time on their hands ?

What else ?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

@ewen @Rick89 @DiggyV


----------



## Hera

robdobbie said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea to throw names in here for a few pages then a MOD make a poll from the most suggested?
> 
> EDIT: Ignore this, just saw your next post


Yeah, we had to change it...we weren't expecting quite so many suggestions!!


----------



## 2004mark

Real shame to see those guys go.

While I acknowledge the fairness in letting us pick, I honestly think the mods should be picked my Lorien and Lorien only. Design by committee doesn't always leave you with the best end result. While the mods role is basically an admin one of moderating I do think they help influence the tone of the board. So imo they should include people with vast knowledge and experience on bb'ing or other muscle sports. Going for the popular ones doesn't necessarily fill that brief.

I realise that's just my opinion though.


----------



## Huntingground

Lorian said:


> Robsta, Mars and DB.


Shame, hope Rob isn't on holiday again 

Who has he filled in now??!!


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

jon-kent said:


> This is a smart man if ever i saw one :lol:


you do realise youll have to be serious

at least youll get a section up for vid diets


----------



## Lorian

Galaxy said:


> Mars seems to be banned!!
> 
> If so, this board seens to be losing alot of its knowledgable members......


And in their place new members will appear


----------



## JANIKvonD

@biglbs would be a great addition IMO. @Chelsea also


----------



## Chelsea

I vote @Breda to bring some diversity to the mod team :lol:

Also coz he is a decent and knowledgeable bloke too :beer:


----------



## Guest

many thanks to the people that have put my name forward , unfortunately its not a job i would want as it would limit my responses in some threads (even the mods have rules and i would break them within a week  ) , theres many here more qualified and experienced to do a better job, in no particular order > @Mingster @ewen @Hotdog147 @latblaster


----------



## Breda

LER said:


> id say
> 
> ewen ,hotdog ,breda.. for mods. :thumbup1:


Token Black man In the mod lounge... you sure you thought that the thru?


----------



## Lorian

2004mark said:


> Design by committee doesn't always leave you with the best end result. While the mods role is basically an admin one of moderating I do think they help influence the tone of the board. So imo they should include people with vast knowledge and experience on bb'ing or other muscle sports. Going for the popular ones doesn't necessarily fill that brief.
> 
> I realise that's just my opinion though.


The remaining Mod team will have final say, the purpose of this thread is to see who everyone else thinks would be a good choice. Hopefully then we can get an agreement across all parties.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Here's my list (in no particular order):

DiggyV

Mingster

ewen

biglbs

Hotdog147

Pugster

These are all good guys and very knowledgeable. There's probably a few others I'm forgetting right now. If they come to mind then I'll edit my post.

For the record, I'm very sorry that Mars is no longer a MOD. I didn't really know Robsta and DB, but I had even swapped a few PMs with Mars and his presence will be missed. I actually think that the uk-m MOD team is excellent though. Each seems to have their own strength and way of contributing. I dislike the fact that they are frequently forced to do more policing of the threads than contributing, but that's hardly their fault though..

EDIT: another poster who I think is an excellent contributor and an overall good guy is DrRinse.

EDIT (N°2): Ginger Ben (another top lad and also very knowledgeable)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Galaxy said:


> *Mars seems to be banned!!*
> 
> If so, this board seens to be losing alot of its knowledgable members......


wonder why... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Feeling the love in here :wub:

I do actually definitely think a female mod is an awesome idea.

@Gym Bunny or @Flubs


----------



## Breda

2004mark said:


> Real shame to see those guys go.
> 
> While I acknowledge the fairness in letting us pick, I honestly think the mods should be picked my Lorien and Lorien only. Design by committee doesn't always leave you with the best end result. While the mods role is basically an admin one of moderating I do think they help influence the tone of the board. So imo they should include people with vast knowledge and experience on bb'ing or other muscle sports. Going for the popular ones doesn't necessarily fill that brief.
> 
> I realise that's just my opinion though.


Totally agree with you here

Popular members wont necessarily make the best mods. I'm sure the bosses know what qualities they are lookin for in a mod, I'm jopin popularity isn't one of them hence my suggestions


----------



## marknorthumbria

RXQueenie said:


> Feeling the love in here :wub:
> 
> I do actually definitely think a female mod is an awesome idea.
> 
> @Gym Bunny or @Flubs


Does Katy have a penis like


----------



## Galaxy

JANIKvonD said:


> why....





JANIKvonD said:


> wonder why... :whistling:


I obviously missed something......


----------



## JANIKvonD

@Keeks , @Zara-Leoni & @Hamster would be superb female mods. very knowledgeable


----------



## JANIKvonD

Galaxy said:


> I obviously missed something......


no doubt


----------



## Breda

Chelsea said:


> I vote @Breda to bring some diversity to the mod team :lol:
> 
> Also coz he is a decent and knowledgeable bloke too :beer:


You're a smart man chelsea! Your legs are in proportion and you need no inside info from nobody.


----------



## Mish

Definitely time for a clear out. Get some fresh faces and take things in a new direction.

@Chelsea @jon-kent @Mish @luther @Breda @pugster


----------



## 2004mark

Lorian said:


> The remaining Mod team will have final say, the purpose of this thread is to see who everyone else thinks would be a good choice. Hopefully then we can get an agreement across all parties.


Ok, I'll have my say then 

@Rick89 @MattGriff @Zara-Leoni @Keeks @Therealbigbear

Failing that. just for the laughs @tamara @Ashcrapper @The L Man

:lol:


----------



## Smitch

I think mods should be picked not just on how well liked they are on here (cos it's not a popularity contest) but for their knowledge with regards to training and PED's.

Based on this criteria i would go for @pugster as a replacement for Mars down to his PED knowledge and then @Mingster down to his straightforward and consistent good advice on training for beginners and strength based training.

Not sure on a third, but i think it should be someone who has been on here 3 years plus and not someone who has been here 5 minutes but has racked up a load of likes from gen con and 4rse licking in journals.

Edit: Just seeing Marks post i've actually now decided that @MattGriff would be a good candidate but suspect he wouldn't have time.


----------



## Huntingground

A mod needs to be a well-respected member who is calm, cool, collected and knowledgeable.

I reckon being older helps too.

Therefore, if I had to choose one pick, I vote for Mingster.

But there are plenty of viable options too, a lot who have already been mentioned on this thread.


----------



## JANIKvonD

2004mark said:


> Ok, I'll have my say then
> 
> @Rick89 @MattGriff @Zara-Leoni @Keeks @Therealbigbear
> 
> Failing that. just for the laughs @tamara @Ashcrapper @The L Man
> 
> :lol:


bigbears a mod over on TM so doubt he'd be up for it. the rest are great suggestions tbh


----------



## Robbie789

A female mod is a good idea, they would be fair and responable, 3 weeks of the month anyway!!

(just kidding ladies, much love x)


----------



## TELBOR

@Breda

@jon-kent

@luther1

Although Luther isn't great with IT :lol:


----------



## 2004mark

JANIKvonD said:


> bigbears a mod over on TM so doubt he'd be up for it. the rest are great suggestions tbh


Yeah I know, although he's started posting a bit more and seems to be very involved with multiple organisations. I would have said @rs007 but didn't for the reason you said.


----------



## Robbie789

Mish said:


> Definitely time for a clear out. Get some fresh faces and take things in a new direction.
> 
> @Chelsea @jon-kent @Mish @luther @Breda @pugster


Casual self tag

:lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Huntingground said:


> A mod needs to be a well-respected member who is calm, cool, collected and knowledgeable.
> 
> I reckon being older helps too.
> 
> Therefore, if I had to choose one pick, I vote for Mingster.
> 
> But there are plenty of viable options too, a lot who have already been mentioned on this thread.


X2 on being older - my Agegroup trying to give advice to the older generation majority of the time does not go down well lol

I'd pick you but the forum probably shouldn't represent SHIC's 30g of oils a week lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

2004mark said:


> Yeah I know, although he's started posting a bit more and seems to be very involved with multiple organisations. I would have said @rs007 but didn't for the reason you said.


ramsay would be a good 1 too....+ need a jock on the mod team


----------



## solidcecil

@solidcecil :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground

marknorthumbria said:


> X2 on being older - my Agegroup trying to give advice to the older generation majority of the time does not go down well lol
> 
> I'd pick you but the forum probably shouldn't represent SHIC's 30g of oils a week lol


On current dosages, my life expectancy is only 3-6 months so not worth me going for it


----------



## Hera

Breda said:


> Totally agree with you here
> 
> Popular members wont necessarily make the best mods. I'm sure the bosses know what qualities they are lookin for in a mod, I'm jopin popularity isn't one of them hence my suggestions


Correct. Popularity isn't the focus...it's modding qualities that we're looking for.



marknorthumbria said:


> Does Katy have a penis like


:laugh:


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> Does Katy have a penis like


Katy is an administrator, isn't she? Not a mod. She owns the board - It's a little different lol.


----------



## Breda

Can I also throw @loganators hat in the mix I think he'd do a good job tbf and also @Ashcrapper... for some reason I think he'd be a really good mod. Ok he doesn't train but he has a way with words and people


----------



## Rob68

solidcecil said:


> @solidcecil :whistling:


Get my vote mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Can I also throw @loganators hat in the mix I think he'd do a good job tbf and also @Ashcrapper... for some reason I think he'd be a really good mod. Ok he doesn't train but he has a way with words and people


thanks mate, seems like a vote for sanity. I would bring a little class and a kind but firm hand to the forum


----------



## JANIKvonD

Originally Posted by JANIKvonD

@Keeks , @Zara-Leoni & @Hamster would be superb female mods. very knowledgeable



Hamster said:


> Beat female suggestions there. Girls with good sound training knowledge and comp experience.


the only options for a female mod IMO. also @Ser


----------



## Heath

All joking aside and taking everything into account that is probably required of a mod I would think @DiggyV would be a great addition if he has the time for it.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Just out of interest, but why would anybody want to be a mod?

Are they paid? Or do they just get 5% discount on protein powder?:laugh:

Serious question BTW. @Katy?


----------



## Bad Alan

I think @Mingster would be a great addition and also @biglbs

Both older experienced trainers, very good knowledge and more importantly with level heads.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Bull Terrier said:


> Just out of interest, but why would anybody want to be a mod?
> 
> Are they paid? *Or do they just get 5% discount on protein powder?:*laugh:
> 
> Serious question BTW. @Katy?


bit more :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

@Chelsea

For his wisdom beyond his years


----------



## Hera

Bull Terrier said:


> Just out of interest, but why would anybody want to be a mod?
> 
> Are they paid? Or do they just get 5% discount on protein powder?:laugh:
> 
> Serious question BTW. @Katy?


You'd have to ask them. I enjoyed Modding when I was made Mod because I enjoy the forum but for me also, I was emotionally invested in it because of Lorian. The other Mods will have their own reasons.


----------



## sunn

Ballin said:


> I also vote for @ewen
> 
> I think he is very knowledgable and frequent poster on strongman/strength training and nutrition, doesn't take any shizz off anyone and is also able to have a laugh which I think is essential in modding the board.
> 
> It's important that there is no us versus them on this board as it seems to have been of late with regards to certain decisions.
> 
> Edit if there are potentially more than 1 then I would also add @RXQueenie for the same reasons that she is a well respected member with excellent knowledge.
> 
> Also @hotdog he again is a very well respected member who is always willing to share his knowledge...plus he has that Epic Sax Avi :lol:


X2 for @hotdog


----------



## Robbie789

Bull Terrier said:


> Just out of interest, but why would anybody want to be a mod?
> 
> Are they paid? Or do they just get 5% discount on protein powder?:laugh:
> 
> Serious question BTW. @Katy?


Because they were bullied at school and now want a position of power?

Just kidding! :lol: Maybe to give back to a board which has probably given to them for years?


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks mate, seems like a vote for sanity. I would bring a little class and a kind but firm hand to the forum


Yes a vote for sanity and some light heartedness until the sand hits the screen then the firm hand will be raised


----------



## BettySwallocks

Bit sh1t that mars has gone to be honest


----------



## cypssk

@ewen @Hamster @Breda


----------



## marknorthumbria

Any1 got a contact email for mars I want to thank him for his help on my boob and my balls


----------



## Breda

marknorthumbria said:


> Any1 got a contact email for mars I want to thank him for his help on my boob and my balls


I'm pretty sure he's got a website you can contact him on.

Not sure what its called tho


----------



## marknorthumbria

Breda said:


> I'm pretty sure he's got a website you can contact him on.
> 
> Not sure what its called tho


InternetHPTAhero.com?


----------



## jon-kent

Female mod is a good idea. @Keeks @Flubs @RXQueenie @Hamster never seem to be in any rows and are not 'know it all's'


----------



## The L Man

can we get some sort of presidential campaign going for this?

I'll start:


----------



## jon-kent

marknorthumbria said:


> Any1 got a contact email for mars I want to thank him for his help on my boob and my balls


----------



## marknorthumbria

jon-kent said:


>


It's true mate he helped me whist in severe shutdown recently , and many years ago with gyno


----------



## ohno

please everyone stop saying @ewen! i'll be banned within 5 minutes :whistling:

might as well make @Ashcrapper a mod, he already gets about 100 moderating related pm's a day anyway


----------



## Ballin

marknorthumbria said:


> It's true mate he helped me whist in severe shutdown recently , and many years ago with gyno


Agreed his HGC thread really helped me out when I was planning first cycle.


----------



## Smitch

Breda said:


> I'm pretty sure he's got a website you can contact him on.
> 
> Not sure what its called tho


Really helpful bit of info that.


----------



## Keeks

Ahh cheers everyone! :thumbup1: Much appreciated!

Ps.......this would mean I would encapture you all in my quark mission! :tongue:


----------



## BetterThanYou

L Man :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark

Keeks said:


> Ps.......this would mean I would encapture you all in my quark mission! :tongue:


No... the stuff tastes like a tramps arse :lol:


----------



## Breda

Smitch said:


> Really helpful bit of info that.


It didn't help at all did it :lol:


----------



## Spragga

@hotdog @Breda @ewen


----------



## ohno

has there ever been a female mod?

if not probably time for one

i vote @RXQueenie

seems to post/be online enough to be able to do modding duties effectively (but not so much that she's a total nuisence :laugh

popular, knows the forum well and training wise definently seems to know her stuff.....

for a girl anyway :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

2004mark said:


> No... the stuff tastes like a tramps arse :lol:


 :ban:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Yes a vote for sanity and some light heartedness until the sand hits the screen then the firm hand will be raised


lot of sand blowing about on UKM lately mate, together I think we could stamp it out


----------



## Robbie789

Ashcrapper said:


> lot of sand blowing about on UKM lately mate, together I think we could stamp it out


Or open up are own UKM private beach


----------



## Rob68

The names being banded about in here have about as much chance of becoming mods as L man has of getting his end away :lol:


----------



## mills91

Ashcrapper said:


> shame, hope Robsta hasn't gone due to that nonsense in the reporting posts thread


After the sh1t he gave me when I responded to the addiction sub forum the other day (and sexist comments for which I'd have probably had a ban slapped on me for) for no reason other than not agreeing with his point of view, plus the fact he's never on here, I'm not bothered in the slightest.

Mars on the other hand, big loss. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## Heath

UKM is like Gotham, they need their white knight IMO.


----------



## ohno

Heath said:


> UKM is like Gotham, they need their white knight IMO.


 @Kimball?


----------



## DazUKM

In no particular order (some of them might not even want the role)

luther1

biglbs

Hotdog147

ewen

DiggyV

Breda

pugster

solidcecil

Simonthepieman


----------



## Leigh

Ladies: @Gym Bunny & @Keeks

Men: @latblaster & @biglbs


----------



## 2004mark

Just out of interest... can mods read PM's? @Katy


----------



## Hera

2004mark said:


> Just out of interest... can mods read PM's? @Katy


No, they can't.


----------



## marknorthumbria

2004mark said:


> Just out of interest... can mods read PM's? @Katy


Yes it's just a table in a database at the bottom line in a conspirator words they see all


----------



## marknorthumbria

Katy said:


> No, they can't.


Surely Lorain could if he wanted to? Or is it against the law


----------



## Hera

RXQueenie said:


> Katy is an administrator, isn't she? Not a mod. She owns the board - It's a little different lol.


I do have Mod capabilities as Admin but I spend more time doing admin stuff than modding and I have no BB experience whatsoever...only the more feeble fitness and diet stuff!


----------



## cypssk

i would voted for @weeman but he not on here as much as before


----------



## Queenie

Katy said:


> I do have Mod capabilities as Admin but I spend more time doing admin stuff than modding and I have no BB experience whatsoever...only the more feeble fitness and diet stuff!


Not feeble at all  You've made great progress and are able to advise on your experience. People can relate to you.


----------



## Pancake'

@hotdog @Breda


----------



## Lorian

Katy said:


> No, they can't.


Just to expand a little on that point, if a user reports a PM then that PM gets duplicated in the Mod lounge where the Mods can view it. This is necessary because obviously if someone is reporting something the Mods need to see the evidence so that they can act.

However, they cannot login to a users PM's, they never have been able to and they never will.


----------



## 2004mark

Lorian said:


> Just to expand a little on that point, if a user reports a PM then that PM gets duplicated in the Mod lounge where the Mods can view it. This is necessary because obviously if someone is reporting something the Mods need to see the evidence so that they can act.
> 
> However, they cannot login to a users PM's, they never have been able to and they never will.


Cheers, that's what I was wondering how are they moderated.

I'd guess vBulletin encrypts them in it's db's too?


----------



## Hera

RXQueenie said:


> Not feeble at all  You've made great progress and are able to advise on your experience. People can relate to you.


Aww, thanks  I suppose I'm more like the average woman who wants to lose fat and gain muscle  But as a BB forum, it would be good to have a female Mod who has BB experience and knowledge.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

i will happily take cash for votes


----------



## Lorian

marknorthumbria said:


> Surely Lorain could if he wanted to? Or is it against the law


I guess technically I could but as anyone who has ever sent me a message will verify, I struggle to keep on top of my own messages (currently 72 unread) let alone finding time to go through someone else's.

Seriously though, I value my reputation on here and I wouldn't ever act in a way to damage it.

Trust is earned in years, but lost in seconds.


----------



## comfla

@resten, @jon-kent @Mish all deserve mod rights bro


----------



## resten

@Chelsea - young lad but has achieved a great deal in terms of his physique and knowledge. Also doesn't get involved in disputes.

@jon-kent - A man of honour if I ever knew one.

@biglbs - Obvious

@Breda - calm, collected, firm, fair

Wouldn't mind a woman on the mod team too! @Keeks or @RXQueenie

Whoever gets it can't be a member who gets involved in squabbles. They need to be knowledgeable and impartial. That takes out one popular vote.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Lorian said:


> Just to expand a little on that point, if a user reports a PM then that PM gets duplicated in the Mod lounge where the Mods can view it. This is necessary because obviously if someone is reporting something the Mods need to see the evidence so that they can act.
> 
> However, they cannot login to a users PM's, they never have been able to and they never will.


Didnt say you would - said you could


----------



## Heath

@jon-kent because I think we finally need a MOD with a good beard to reinstall order and honour into the forum


----------



## latblaster

@ewen

@pugster

@RXQueenie


----------



## Hera

marknorthumbria said:


> Didnt say you would - said you could


He said he technically could. And that Mods cannot unless it's contained within a reported PM.


----------



## 2004mark

Katy said:


> He said he technically could. And that Mods cannot unless it's contained within a reported PM.


Honestly, I couldn't care less if Lorien could or if he did... just some of the names being flung around I'd have been concerned with lol


----------



## biglbs

Galaxy said:


> Mars seems to be banned!!
> 
> If so, this board seens to be losing alot of its knowledgable members......


That was because he banned me for a month when iwas first on.......Biglbs always gets his man


----------



## Mez

I'd go for @Mingster if he has time to do it (or wants to).

He's always fair and impartial


----------



## Robbie789

Rob68 said:


> Why dont you say the persons name instead of hiding behind little snide bitchy comments and let us all in on who you mean
> 
> Stupid fcuking comments like that are whats fcuked up with this forum these days


Well let's face it, if @ewen became a MOD, all of team B would be banned :lol:


----------



## Elvis82

@ewen

@Mingster

Both very clued up on strength training etc and active members/helpers

@hotdog - seen a lot of accurate advice given regarding cycles, pct and Hpta recovery. Always seems active and beats me to answering just about every question.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys means a lot.....


----------



## Mogy

I know I'm pretty new here so some might say I have no experience/basis to suggest...

However @Hotdog147 has been considerably helpful and pertinent in his advice to me on a number of occasions, a first impression suggests someone well suited to the position.

Just my two cents.

~M


----------



## ohno

Ben_Dover said:


> I believe it is due to his all new reformed character, not wanting to upset anyone?


it's clearly working :lol:


----------



## barsnack

cant link people in, but think Ewen is an obvious choice, very helpful to me with training and dieting previously.......BigIlbs another one for same reason....IGOTTEKKERS should be a mod for anything contained in the MA only


----------



## theBEAST2002

I wouldn't mind being a mod, i would need a proper briefing in terms of the rules and standards i would have to adhere to as a mod first though.


----------



## resten

theBEAST2002 said:


> I wouldn't mind being a mod, i would need a proper briefing in terms of the rules and standards i would have to adhere to as a mod first though.


The fact that not one other person has mentioned you would probably reduce your chances by 5%


----------



## Irish Beast

Peahead, nobody else


----------



## Rob68

robdobbie said:


> Well Ewen and Resten have a unique relationship, they just love each other so much they can't speak the other's name


Yeah ive sussed that now :lol:

Anyway good luck to the idiot ,i mean the person who would like to mod this bunch of loons on here :thumb:


----------



## Bashy

@RXQueenie @Hotdog147 @Breda

Chuck @jon-kent in the running too, I would feel better if a man with a beard was involved in the MOD lounge.


----------



## Queenie

Bashy said:


> @RXQueenie @Hotdog147 @Breda
> 
> Chuck @jon-kent in the running too, I would feel better if a man with a beard was involved in the MOD lounge.


Beard = Trustworthy


----------



## Rob68

Irish Beast said:


> Peahead, nobody else


 :lol:


----------



## eezy1

@ewen is mod material i reckon


----------



## Tommy10

FYI ... Bully's can't be MODS neither can Groups although they all do FOLLOW 1 leader

So maybe him ?


----------



## Breda

Tommy10 said:


> FYI ... Bully's can't be MODS neither can Groups although they all do FOLLOW 1 leader
> 
> So maybe him ?


 :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

Breda said:


> :confused1:


Awww man don't conform to it , expect more from you !


----------



## resten

Tommy10 said:


> Awww man don't conform to it , expect more from you !


What time did you start drinking?


----------



## Tommy10

resten said:


> What time did you start drinking?


Actually I'm beginning to warm to you and J-K , I'm getting it slowly ...


----------



## Hera

I've removed a number of posts that have no relevance to the thread and seem more about baiting and arguing. For our sakes, please just use this thread properly so that we can use it for the poll next week.


----------



## jon-kent

Tommy10 said:


> Actually I'm beginning to warm to you and J-K , I'm getting it slowly ...


Thank you Tommy that means alot


----------



## Ashcrapper

mills91 said:


> After the sh1t he gave me when I responded to the addiction sub forum the other day (and sexist comments for which I'd have probably had a ban slapped on me for) for no reason other than not agreeing with his point of view, plus the fact he's never on here, I'm not bothered in the slightest.
> 
> Mars on the other hand, big loss. Very knowledgeable.


sorry, struggling to read your post. some kind of sand storm


----------



## Bashy

RXQueenie said:


> Beard = Trustworthy


----------



## Queenie

Bashy said:


> View attachment 139164


I've no idea who that is.

Is it Santa? If so = trustworthy x


----------



## Tommy10

jon-kent said:


> Thank you Tommy that means alot


Not for Mods though ... hahaha


----------



## Enjoy1

@Keeks @Hamster female perspective and active, successful knowledgeable competitors. :thumbup1:

@Mingster @biglbs both very knowledgeable goto guys...

any or all of the above would have my vote. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

RXQueenie said:


> I've no idea who that is.
> 
> Is it Santa? If so = trustworthy x


Think it's Stephen Speilberg


----------



## Tinytom

Some interesting replies.

But seriously? A girl as a mod?

Jokes


----------



## husky

my 2p worth in no order of preference-

Ewen -top fella, trains like feck,and is not slow to chin people when needed.

Hamster -says it as it is, awesome shape and wealth of knowledge (and she's hot)

Chelsea - again as the two above , competes and is always ready to pass on helpful information (and supports one of the two top teams in the UK)

all three are great assets to the board.


----------



## resten

Tinytom said:


> Some interesting replies.
> 
> But seriously? A girl as a mod?
> 
> Jokes


They're a big bunch of girls anyway

(not srs please don't ban me)


----------



## Robbie789

husky said:


> my 2p worth in no order of preference-
> 
> Ewen -top fella, trains like feck,and is not slow to chin people when needed.
> 
> Hamster -says it as it is, awesome shape and wealth of knowledge (and she's hot)
> 
> Chelsea - again as the two above , competes and is always ready to pass on helpful information (and supports one of the two top teams in the UK)
> 
> all three are great assets to the board.


Do you think Chelsea is hot too?


----------



## Tassotti

I don't think a Mod has to be knowledgeable about training and peds. IMO, they are not there to answer everyone's questions about everything. They are there to Moderate the board.

ie breaking up all the playground fights (of which there seem to be a hell of a lot lately)

Thankless job if you ask me.


----------



## Chelsea

Female mod @Keeks gets my vote


----------



## massmuscle

@L11 @Mingster @BLUE(UK)

In the little time ive been here, these lads get my vote.

or on a more serious level you could have @BigTrev @IGotTekkers


----------



## Edinburgh

@Hotdog147 gets my vote


----------



## Breda

Tinytom said:


> Some interesting replies.
> 
> But seriously? A girl as a mod?
> 
> Jokes


Ridiculous suggestion

There's enough bitchin on the forum as it is


----------



## husky

robdobbie said:


> Do you think Chelsea is hot too?


he's in awesome condition mate, if you like shagging guys fairplay to you, but it dont float my boat.


----------



## Hera

Tassotti said:


> I don't think a Mod has to be knowledgeable about training and peds. IMO, they are not three to answer everyone's questions about everything. They are there to Moderate the board.
> 
> ie breaking up all the playground fights (of which there seem to be a hell of a lot lately)
> 
> Thankless job if you ask me.


Good knowledge does however help the Mods know what member's are talking about (a lot of the PEDs stuff goes right over my head! I frequently have to google things!) and identify incorrect and potentially dangerous posts that should either be removed or corrected.


----------



## Hera

Breda said:


> Ridiculous suggestion
> 
> There's enough bitchin on the forum as it is


Yeah...by guys!


----------



## Robbie789

Katy said:


> Good knowledge does however help the Mods know what member's are talking about (a lot of the PEDs stuff goes right over my head! I frequently have to google things!) and identify incorrect and potentially dangerous posts that should either be removed or corrected.


Very true, when Mars told you to shut up, you listened because he was a MOD and knew what he was talking about.


----------



## MRSTRONG

thanks to everyone throwing my name in the mix , been some worthy people mentioned :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

robdobbie said:


> Do you think Chelsea is hot too?


With his nice slender legs :lol:


----------



## Poppy3

@solidcecil


----------



## latblaster

In place of Pugster...I'd nominate Hotdog...very knowledgable & a good all round bloke.

Any votes for a welsh girl? :whistling:


----------



## resten

Adding @solidcecil to my list too, even though I think his clothinf range is pants, he's knowledgeable and seems a good guy


----------



## Chelsea

solidcecil said:


> With his nice slender legs :lol:


Hey.......they love it on the catwalk


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hotdog is sound, I add him to my vote, being local to me n'all - gets the strongest vote haha


----------



## AK-26

@Keeks @Chelsea @Hotdog147

The above I would vote for.

Great knowledge, experience and unbiased.


----------



## Therealbigbear

Im definitely not your man I struggle to give tm the commitment it needs there is no way I could manage here plus to be fair I think are many others far better suited to the role thsn me

But thanks for the mention


----------



## ohno

definently need a bit more diversity

has there ever been a mod who's not a huge white bloke in his 40's?

a lot of girls name's have been mentioned so the girls are well represented

@Breda's had quite a few mentions so the black vote is covered (sorry breda that sounds kinda racist the way i wrote it but i could'nt think of a better way to phrase it, black power!!! etc etc, i'll just shut up now :whistling: )

i think animals are being appallingly underrepresented though

haven't seen a single nomination

with that in mind i'd like to nominate @Ashcrapper's cat :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980

My votes :-

@ewen @Keeks @RXQueenie @Mingster @Zara-Leoni

Dont really need to go into why Ive chosen these people I agree with the positives already stated about them in this thread.


----------



## Blinkey

A female mod may be the answer at the mo, with all the bans etc due to inappropriate comments etc, a female mod may be able to cut the thread short before that happens. A lot of blokes will make (to them) an innocent comment or joke about a female, but to a female it is not so innocent or un-offending.


----------



## DazUKM

Would a female mod have access to MA?


----------



## Queenie

DazUKM said:


> Would a female mod have access to MA?


I vote no!


----------



## Wheyman

@DiggyV

@Wheyman

but not

@proteinman


----------



## Wheyman

@Keeks @Hamster

@zaraleaoni

All great female athletes who unlike me lift


----------



## Hotdog147

Thanks for the mentions guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera

DazUKM said:


> Would a female mod have access to MA?


No, in the same way that the male Mods don't have access to the PR.


----------



## G-man99

@Hotdog147 @RXQueenie @Mingster

They all seem knowledgeable and offer advice freely and impartially.

They don't mince their words and also able to have a bit of a laugh with :thumbup1:


----------



## Wheyman

anyone noticed Mod is dom backwards?


----------



## 065744

biglbs as he reminds me of milky and hes made a fantastic mod.

female wise i think keeks would be great.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Wheyman said:


> anyone noticed Mod is dom backwards?


to dominate


----------



## BigTrev

massmuscle said:


> @L11 @Mingster @BLUE(UK)
> 
> In the little time ive been here, these lads get my vote.
> 
> or on a more serious level you could have @BigTrev @IGotTekkers


Ahh thanks for the support,,lol,,,could rename it UK-Mental


----------



## Wheyman

JANIKvonD said:


> to dominate


or leg pain


----------



## JANIKvonD

DazUKM said:


> Would a female mod have access to MA?


no mate. katy doesnt even have access (or so we're told)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Wheyman said:


> or leg pain


fuk trains legs?


----------



## Breda

065744 said:


> biglbs as he reminds me of milky and hes made a fantastic mod.
> 
> female wise i think keeks would be great.


We dont need another Milky, much like we dont need another pscarb, det, TT or hacks and biglbs is his own man in his own thats why he got my vote


----------



## tamara

Thanks for my one mention! I am however already a mod on LPSG not that anyone ever does something out of line on there, spend the majority of time removing spam.

I think whoever is selected as a mod should be on probation first to see how they deal with the new power, any bans should be seconded by one of the original mods or admin. Every aspect should be considered when selecting them. Any past altercations, their people skills, the way they already converse with members. It's very easy for things to be taken the wrong way on here so the people in charge should consider peoples posting styles to make sure they aren't too blunt or argumentative. A mod needs to be able to put aside their own personal opinions of members when dealing with any issues that may arise, this I feel is VERY important.

Anyway my nominations:

Female I would pick Gym bunny.

Male I would pick Luther1.


----------



## Robbie789

tamara said:


> Thanks for my one mention! I am however already a mod on LPSG not that anyone ever does something out of line on there, spend the majority of time removing spam.
> 
> I think whoever is selected as a mod should be on probation first to see how they deal with the new power, any bans should be seconded by one of the original mods or admin. Every aspect should be considered when selecting them. Any past altercations, their people skills, the way they already converse with members. It's very easy for things to be taken the wrong way on here so the people in charge should consider peoples posting styles to make sure they aren't too blunt or argumentative. A mod needs to be able to put aside their own personal opinions of members when dealing with any issues that may arise, this I feel is VERY important.
> 
> Anyway my nominations:
> 
> Female I would pick Gym bunny.
> 
> Male I would pick Luther1.


If you type LPSG into google, urban dictionairy says it's the large pen!s support group

:confused1:


----------



## 3752

tamara said:


> Thanks for my one mention! I am however already a mod on LPSG not that anyone ever does something out of line on there, spend the majority of time removing spam.
> 
> I think whoever is selected as a mod should be on probation first to see how they deal with the new power, any bans should be seconded by one of the original mods or admin. Every aspect should be considered when selecting them. Any past altercations, their people skills, the way they already converse with members. It's very easy for things to be taken the wrong way on here so the people in charge should consider peoples posting styles to make sure they aren't too blunt or argumentative. A mod needs to be able to put aside their own personal opinions of members when dealing with any issues that may arise, this I feel is VERY important.
> 
> Anyway my nominations:
> 
> Female I would pick Gym bunny.
> 
> Male I would pick Luther1.


all who are nominated will be looked at in the MOD lounge and the current MOD team will have the final say, no one will be considered if they have been banned from the forum in the last 2yrs.

i do feel we need a male and female MOD and the final nominations will have to have experience be that training/nutrition/PEDs etc


----------



## latblaster

@Wheyman

?


----------



## tamara

robdobbie said:


> If you type LPSG into google, urban dictionairy says it's the large pen!s support group
> 
> :confused1:


It is. I've been a mod there for almost 3 years. Never really any trouble just a LOT of spam as you can imagine. Lots of lotions potions and wizardry being offered to help people grow.


----------



## Wheyman

latblaster said:


> @Wheyman
> 
> ?


for president!


----------



## Wheyman

ohno said:


> great post


thanks rememebr vote for @Wheyman


----------



## 2004mark

tamara said:


> It is. I've been a mod there for almost 3 years. Never really any trouble just a LOT of spam as you can imagine. Lots of lotions potions and wizardry being offered to help people grow.


You do make me laugh :lol:


----------



## 3752

Wheyman said:


> thanks rememebr vote for @Wheyman


sorry forum sponsors are not allowed to become MODs


----------



## The L Man

Wheyman said:


> thanks rememebr vote for @Wheyman


I will get perma banned if you're a mod lol!


----------



## Wheyman

The L Man said:


> I will get perma banned if you're a mod lol!


Nah i love your trolling way, Im a lover not a fighter


----------



## Wheyman

Pscarb said:


> sorry forum sponsors are not allowed to become MODs


fair play I would have the time anyway.

by the way must have been awesome to have worked with Nabba at this years universe.


----------



## The L Man

Wheyman said:


> Nah i love your trolling way, Im a lover not a fighter


u r mean 2 me wheydude


----------



## Conscript

@ewen @Breda @Keeks

That ought to keep em busy and dampen their spirits


----------



## 3752

Wheyman said:


> fair play I would have the time anyway.
> 
> by the way must have been awesome to have worked with Nabba at this years universe.


yes it was mate, i judged it in 2011 i love being a NABBA Judge/Official


----------



## bail

@Breda, @solidcecil sure can think of some more


----------



## Bashy

tamara said:


> It is. I've been a mod there for almost 3 years. Never really any trouble just a LOT of spam as you can imagine. *Lots of lotions potions and wizardry being offered to help people grow*.


Any good ones?

Not that I need any help of course:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Hotdog147 said:


> Thanks for the mentions guys :thumbup1:


Mate you are one of the most helpful guys on here....it is no surprise you have been put up, you would be my first choice....well you and one other....


----------



## biglbs

@Mingster is the other


----------



## 25434

Thanks for the mentions but I'm not mod material in any way. Too soft in the head by far, but thanks.


----------



## Paz1982

my vote goes to-

@Hotdog147 @pugster @Mingster


----------



## DazUKM

Brb creating new forum account to @ self


----------



## Gym Bunny

Woah this is a long thread.

Men: @Mingster, @MattGriff, @BLUE(UK), @Rick89

These guys IMO give consistently good helpful advice and don't seem to get caught up in forum politics or drama. I've learnt a lot reading their posts. I'm not sure Matt would have time but I do think it would be a really good idea to have a strongman type Mod, and/or a natty Mod.

Spechial mention: @ewen I am not nominating you because I don't think a Mod should post quite so many pictures of their bottom on the forum.  :lol:

Ladies: @Zara-Leoni, @Hamster, @Keeks.

Definitely agree a female Mod is needed and I think one who has competed and has the all round knowledge and understanding that comes with that would be a good choice. Plus a lady with knowledge about PEDs, irrespective of whether or not they've used, would be wonderful, especially as there is so much mis-information out there regarding women.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> Woah this is a long thread.
> 
> Men: @Mingster, @MattGriff, @BLUE(UK), @Rick89
> 
> These guys IMO give consistently good helpful advice and don't seem to get caught up in forum politics or drama. I've learnt a lot reading their posts. I'm not sure Matt would have time but I do think it would be a really good idea to have a strongman type Mod, and/or a natty Mod.
> 
> Spechial mention: @ewen I am not nominating you because I don't think a Mod should post quite so many pictures of their bottom on the forum.  :lol:
> 
> Ladies: @Zara-Leoni, @Hamster, @Keeks.
> 
> Definitely agree a female Mod is needed and I think one who has competed and has the all round knowledge and understanding that comes with that would be a good choice. Plus a lady with knowledge about PEDs, irrespective of whether or not they've used, would be wonderful, especially as there is so much mis-information out there regarding women.


well if thats the case fcuk being a mod and let the butt pics carry on


----------



## Breda

Can I just say, even tho I doubt I'd be selected I have no intention of becoming a mod

So thanks for to all those that thru my name in the mix but I'm not on it

Good luck to all the rest of you


----------



## KRSOne

GolfDelta said:


> @ewen gets my vote.


x2


----------



## solidcecil

Thanks for the few mentions, I would be intrested in this position if offered.


----------



## hackskii

Took some time to get through this to the end.

I do like the idea of a female mod.


----------



## Spragga

Breda said:


> Can I just say, even tho I doubt I'd be selected I have no intention of becoming a mod
> 
> So thanks for to all those that thru my name in the mix but I'm not on it
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you


Are you sure?!?! you could bring the ban hammer down on certain members!?!? :lol:


----------



## KRSOne

serious votes @pea head @ewen @Mingster

Joke vote @gymgym


----------



## BLUE(UK)

massmuscle said:


> @L11 @Mingster @BLUE(UK)
> 
> In the little time ive been here, these lads get my vote.
> 
> or on a more serious level you could have @BigTrev @IGotTekkers





Gym Bunny said:


> Woah this is a long thread.
> 
> Men: @Mingster, @MattGriff, @BLUE(UK), @Rick89
> 
> These guys IMO give consistently good helpful advice and don't seem to get caught up in forum politics or drama. I've learnt a lot reading their posts. I'm not sure Matt would have time but I do think it would be a really good idea to have a strongman type Mod, and/or a natty Mod.
> 
> Spechial mention: @ewen I am not nominating you because I don't think a Mod should post quite so many pictures of their bottom on the forum.  :lol:
> 
> Ladies: @Zara-Leoni, @Hamster, @Keeks.
> 
> Definitely agree a female Mod is needed and I think one who has competed and has the all round knowledge and understanding that comes with that would be a good choice. Plus a lady with knowledge about PEDs, irrespective of whether or not they've used, would be wonderful, especially as there is so much mis-information out there regarding women.


Whilst I am grateful for the thoughts, I don't think I am suitable for a few reasons in all honesty. One being that I would end up editing peoples bad spelling and secondly that whilst I do come on here a lot, there are quite a few discussions/arguments that I tend to steer well clear of since in regular life, I do have a rather short fuse.(I am not on AAS so can't even blame Tren).


----------



## Breda

Spragga said:


> Are you sure?!?! you could bring the ban hammer down on certain members!?!? :lol:


Positive man

While I'd love to push the button on a few members its a thankless task and my time aint free

If there was a nice pay packet involved I'd be sittin at home in a suit and tie moddin the fuk outa tge forum but as there's not I'd rather log on and off as I wish and forget about the happenings off ukm


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

@ewen @Mingster


----------



## rectus

I don't think there needs to be any more Mods just because you've lost a few who weren't that active anyway.

We do NEED a Mars replacement. Even though he was rude and arrogant he knew his stuff and there is nobody with a medical background like him that I am aware of. Mars stopped a lot of the bollocks that is spread on PED boards like this and I fear it's now going to get out of control because I have read comments from so called knowledgeable members and chuckled to myself when they post complete nonsense.


----------



## marknorthumbria

rectus said:


> I don't think there needs to be any more Mods just because you've lost a few who weren't that active anyway.
> 
> We do NEED a Mars replacement. Even though he was rude and arrogant he knew his stuff and there is nobody with a medical background like him that I am aware of. Mars stopped a lot of the bollocks that is spread on PED boards like this and I fear it's now going to get out of control because I have read comments from so called knowledgeable members and chuckled to myself when they post complete nonsense.


I remember most things knowledgable members have ever said if in the topics i am very intrigued by if that's any conciliation of a photo graphic memory and something I love

Any sort of PED that is ha, forum be fine hotdog knows his sh1t he is mars replacement


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Breda said:


> Can I just say, even tho I doubt I'd be selected I have no intention of becoming a mod
> 
> So thanks for to all those that thru my name in the mix but I'm not on it
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you


I just cant see you jammin in the mod lounge...

In other news I haven't cast my vote as im indifferent, all the best to anyone willing to take the task at hand..


----------



## rectus

marknorthumbria said:


> I remember most things knowledgable members have ever said if in the topics i am very intrigued by if that's any conciliation of a photo graphic memory and something I love
> 
> Any sort of PED that is ha, forum be fine hotdog knows his sh1t he is mars replacement


No, it isn't.

Hotdog is not a Mars replacement, no offence Hotdog but I'm sure he's aware of his own level of knowledge. There is no current member who can fill that role, so we would need new blood, but why would a man of that level of intellect join a bodybuilding forum when he has got books to read? We were lucky with Mars. I never thought I'd be praising that son of a b!tch.


----------



## marknorthumbria

rectus said:


> No, it isn't.
> 
> Hotdog is not a Mars replacement, no offence Hotdog but I'm sure he's aware of his own level of knowledge. There is no current member who can fill that role, so we would need new blood, but why would a man of that level of intellect join a bodybuilding forum when he has got books to read? We were lucky with Mars. I never thought I'd be praising that son of a b!tch.


Want to step down out of his bum hole and talk to me lol,

I disagree with you completely you have devalued a few people on here


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I just cant see you jammin in the mod lounge...
> 
> In other news I haven't cast my vote as im indifferent, all the best to anyone willing to take the task at hand..


I cant see patois and road lingwa goin down too well mongst the brethren in the mods yard

Too much fire wud bun, the power wud go to my head and be bashin gainst all kinda fukrey


----------



## rectus

marknorthumbria said:


> Want to step down out of his bum hole and talk to me lol,
> 
> I disagree with you completely you have devalued a few people on here


Trust me, me and Mars never really got on so his anus is of no interest to me. I just respected his opinion, which was based on science rather than "my bro said this".

Yes, maybe I have. I certainly don't think you should be a PED Mod which I base on an interaction we had the other day.


----------



## resten

rectus said:


> Trust me, me and Mars never really got on so his anus is of no interest to me. I just respected his opinion, which was based on science rather than "my bro said this".
> 
> Yes, maybe I have. I certainly don't think you should be a PED Mod which I base on an interaction we had the other day.


I just don't think anyone who sets up a PoF account with their own pics then comes on here crying that it's a fake account should get mod status :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I just cant see you jammin in the mod lounge...
> 
> In other news I haven't cast my vote as im indifferent, all the best to anyone willing to take the task at hand..


I would vote for you but I don't want you to change

How is mummy ackee?


----------



## rectus

resten said:


> I just don't think anyone who sets up a PoF account with their own pics then comes on here crying that it's a fake account should get mod status :lol:


Sorry, I don't know what you're referring to.


----------



## marknorthumbria

rectus said:


> Trust me, me and Mars never really got on so his anus is of no interest to me. I just respected his opinion, which was based on science rather than "my bro said this".
> 
> Yes, maybe I have. I certainly don't think you should be a PED Mod which I base on an interaction we had the other day.


I have no bro, i nominated hotdog - not me

I am still learning, but I guarantee I am a fast learner in whatever I do; I am not in a medical background..., IT..but probably the most technical Job possible - very difficult @Huntingground can atone, this aspect of education leads me down scientific/technical paths of learning, not what ppl bro's say

God knows why you never got on mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

resten said:


> I just don't think anyone who sets up a PoF account with their own pics then comes on here crying that it's a fake account should get mod status :lol:


You said you'd never tell!


----------



## resten

rectus said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you're referring to.


Mark had a thread going about finding a PoF account that had used all his pictures, I doubt the legitimacy of said "fake" PoF account and suspect our good friend Mark had actually set it up


----------



## Robbie789

rectus said:


> I don't think there needs to be any more Mods just because you've lost a few who weren't that active anyway.
> 
> We do NEED a Mars replacement. Even though he was rude and arrogant he knew his stuff and there is nobody with a medical background like him that I am aware of. Mars stopped a lot of the bollocks that is spread on PED boards like this and I fear it's now going to get out of control because I have read comments from so called knowledgeable members and chuckled to myself when they post complete nonsense.


I don't think the forum is looking for a 'Mars replacement', but it's a big forum and you need more than 4 regularly posting MODs to watch over it all to make sure people aren't talking about sources, home brewing, etc.


----------



## marknorthumbria

resten said:


> Mark had a thread going about finding a PoF account that had used all his pictures, I doubt the legitimacy of said "fake" PoF account and suspect our good friend Mark had actually set it up


Mate for real? Liam keigher of here text me and told me about it, cos a bird on his facebook who added me a while back recognised my pics


----------



## resten

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate for real? Liam keigher of here text me and told me about it, cos a bird on his facebook who added recognised my pics


----------



## marknorthumbria

resten said:


>


 @liam0810 will confirm Is not bs


----------



## hackskii

rectus said:


> Trust me, me and Mars never really got on so his anus is of no interest to me. I just respected his opinion, which was based on science rather than "my bro said this".
> 
> Yes, maybe I have. I certainly don't think you should be a PED Mod which I base on an interaction we had the other day.


Well, there is more than one capable of helping guys recover on this site.

Just sayin. :rolleye:


----------



## ohno

i think just about every viable name has been put forward now

when we cracking on with the poll?


----------



## resten

hackskii said:


> Well, there is more than one capable of helping guys recover on this site.
> 
> Just sayin. :rolleye:


I'm glad you didn't get culled, hackskii


----------



## Hera

@resten and co please keep the thread on topic. Lorian and I have to trawl through this next week.


----------



## Chunkee

Definatley agree at least one woman should be made Mod, @Keeks fits the bill perfect IMO, as proffesional as they come.

I think @Mingster is a great choice with the sheer knowledge through experience.

Another who is very clued up on Ped's/Pct to cover the loss of Mars would no doubt be beneficial... Maybe @hackskii could clone himself??? :thumb:

Failing that @Hotdog147 seem to know his way around the subjects quite well.


----------



## spudsy

@ewen gets my vote


----------



## rectus

marknorthumbria said:


> I have no bro, i nominated hotdog - not me
> 
> I am still learning, but I guarantee I am a fast learner in whatever I do; I am not in a medical background..., IT..but probably the most technical Job possible - very difficult @Huntingground can atone, this aspect of education leads me down scientific/technical paths of learning, not what ppl bro's say
> 
> God knows why you never got on mate


We didn't get on because I don't just nod my head and take what people say to be true without questioning it. I'm trying not be an 4rsehole here, but I'm just stating my opinion in the most honest way I can.

I'm not sure how doing a technical IT job has anything to do with PEDS... please explain that one to me. You say you're learning, what are your sources of information?



hackskii said:


> Well, there is more than one capable of helping guys recover on this site.
> 
> Just sayin. :rolleye:


Sorry Hacksii! I completely forgot, you've helped me out more than once for which I'm grateful. I guess Mars is getting all of the attention at the moment but once the drama is over you will be number one in our hearts again.


----------



## ohno

rectus said:


> We didn't get on because I don't just nod my head and take what people say to be true without questioning it. I'm trying not be an 4rsehole here, but I'm just stating my opinion in the most honest way I can.
> 
> I'm not sure how doing a technical IT job has anything to do with PEDS... please explain that one to me. You say you're learning, what are your sources of information?
> 
> Sorry Hacksii! I completely forgot, you've helped me out more than once for which I'm grateful. I guess Mars is getting all of the attention at the moment but once the drama is over you will be number one in our hearts again.





ohno said:


> i think just about every viable name has been put forward now
> 
> when we cracking on with the poll?


----------



## marknorthumbria

rectus said:


> We didn't get on because I don't just nod my head and take what people say to be true without questioning it. I'm trying not be an 4rsehole here, but I'm just stating my opinion in the most honest way I can.
> 
> I'm not sure how doing a technical IT job has anything to do with PEDS... please explain that one to me. You say you're learning, what are your sources of information?
> 
> Sorry Hacksii! I completely forgot, you've helped me out more than once for which I'm grateful. I guess Mars is getting all of the attention at the moment but once the drama is over you will be number one in our hearts again.


My sources of information are other members, the ones which are the top in each field.

When picking a topic I google to find white papers if possible, then work my way through everything with merit

I have friends at high level bb, regular interaction with jordan peters on topics I have questions on

I read scott stevenson phd forum, great dollar spent good topics, John meadows another

Edit: datbtrue deserves a mention

How about you


----------



## MattGriff

Thank you for those who suggest myself but I do not have the time to dedicate.


----------



## rectus

marknorthumbria said:


> My sources of information are other members, the ones which are the top in each field.
> 
> When picking a topic I google to find white papers if possible, then work my way through everything with merit
> 
> I have friends at high level bb, regular interaction with jordan peters on topics I have questions on
> 
> I read scott stevenson phd forum, great dollar spent good topics, John meadows another
> 
> Edit: datbtrue deserves a mention
> 
> How about you


Don't ask about me, I'm not offering myself up as the next Mars.

Ok, that's a pretty good answer and it shows you're making an effort. Still, abstract scientists should be banished from existence and I hope you're not one of those.


----------



## marknorthumbria

rectus said:


> Don't ask about me, I'm not offering myself up as the next Mars.
> 
> Ok, that's a pretty good answer and it shows you're making an effort. Still, abstract scientists should be banished from existence and I hope you're not one of those.


I was not offering myself up as mars I was offering hotdog , I am disappointed to be having this issue with you


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> @liam0810 will confirm Is not bs


Dont know what you're talking about Mark. it was clearly you! :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Dont know what you're talking about Mark. it was clearly you! :thumb:


fck my life


----------



## Heath

Thanks to all those who put me forward.

Wait, wtf!!


----------



## Skye666

jon-kent said:


> Me and breeeder ! The ying yang mods :lol:


Erm....nahhhhhhh


----------



## Skye666

2004mark said:


> Just out of interest... can mods read PM's? @Katy


Lol.....no don't worry no one will see that teeny willy pic u sent me....which I kindly returned to sender 2004mark :bounce:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

When's the poll going up?


----------



## Breda

Skye666 said:


> Erm....nahhhhhhh


Cos you know you'd be silenced

Oh look skyes moanin

BAN

No more skye


----------



## Hera

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> When's the poll going up?


In a week...it's going to be fun trawling through the many many pages! We may end up doing it earlier.


----------



## Kimball

@ewen @pugster @Hotdog147 @Keeks @Zara-Leoni@gym bunny


----------



## Skye666

Pscarb said:


> all who are nominated will be looked at in the MOD lounge and the current MOD team will have the final say, no one will be considered if they have been banned from the forum in the last 2yrs.
> 
> i do feel we need a male and female MOD and the final nominations will have to have experience be that training/nutrition/PEDs etc


A female who has competed would be an added value, I know I have found it so difficult to find this first hand info from a female perspective,


----------



## flinty90

Everyone posted and mentioned in this thread are cnuts

That is all.. Oh and @Mingster would be a great choice but doubt he would want to do it..


----------



## Skye666

Breda said:


> Cos you know you'd be silenced
> 
> Oh look skyes moanin
> 
> BAN
> 
> No more skye


Lol mehhhhhh. Noooooooo not the ban please I promise to be a good girl mod Breda


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I agree a female mod would be a good idea.

As for another bloke I don't really care who it is, plenty of decent and knowledgeable people on here. Although I would probably vote for Mingster


----------



## PaulB

@fitrut @Keeks @RXQueenie @Hamster zara would be good but she doesn't seem to be around much these days

@ewen @Mingster @latblaster @matGriff @Hotdog147

Edit: @Fatstuff would also be a good choice

All the above have experience with training, peds, comps and nutrition.


----------



## rectus

marknorthumbria said:


> I was not offering myself up as mars I was offering hotdog , I am disappointed to be having this issue with you


We'll leave it here and bro-hug. I guess I was just jealous I wasn't nominated for moderator of the Omega 3 subsection.


----------



## latblaster

We could always get gym gym...if he didn't like anyone's attitude...well he was trained in the Deadly Arts!!

---------------------

@ackee & saltfish

Deffo 100%


----------



## infernal0988

I can mod ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

latblaster said:


> We could always get gym gym...if he didn't like anyone's attitude...well he was trained in the Deadly Arts!!
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> @ackee & saltfish
> 
> Deffo 100%


Not sure if i should be flattered at seeing my name or hurt that the mention failed:lol:

And i could never take on that role unless you want info on reggae and gifs plus i dont even lift ffs



infernal0988 said:


> I can mod ?


in the nicest way possible you are a liability


----------



## Wheyman

@gymgym for his own deadly force section


----------



## infernal0988

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not sure if i should be flattered at seeing my name or hurt that the mention failed:lol:
> 
> And i could never take on that role unless you want info on reggae and gifs plus i dont even lift ffs
> 
> in the nicest way possible you are a liability


ofcourse i bloody well am !  You didnt actually think i meant that did you ? :laugh:


----------



## jaycue2u

@pugster, @Hotdog147 & @DiggyV are good shouts, all very knowledgeable and helpful guys :thumbup1:


----------



## zak007

cant think of many id say ewen is good and breda both long term members and always here without fail

i would add that a minimum time of 2-3 years being here would be good criteria in deciding a mod


----------



## bail

@Chelsea aswell good relationship with a lot of people on the board


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PaulB said:


> @fitrut @Keeks @RXQueenie @Hamster zara would be good but she doesn't seem to be around much these days
> 
> @ewen @Mingster @latblaster @matGriff @Hotdog147
> 
> All the above have experience with training, peds, comps and nutrition.


I'm on here every day pretty much. I've just given up commenting on stuff


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm on here every day pretty much. I've just given up commenting on stuff


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


>


It's old age Tommy.

Learned to bite my tongue. Least said soonest mended and all that


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> It's old age Tommy.
> 
> Learned to bite my tongue. Least said soonest mended and all that


Why bother


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tommy10 said:


> Why bother


Less drama, peaceful life.... Or the fact that if you argue with a fool they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> Less drama, peaceful life.... Or the fact that if you argue with a fool they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


Dance like no ones watching and fuk like everyone is ...


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Less drama, peaceful life.... Or the fact that if you argue with a fool they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


I remember a dude having that in his sig before.

Love you zar:wub:


----------



## ohno

wondering why there's never been a female mod before

was it a concern that 60,000 members would get banned at a specific time of every month? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I remember a dude having that in his sig before.
> 
> Love you zar:wub:


Love you too dude


----------



## Paz1982

ohno said:


> wondering why there's never been a female mod before
> 
> was it a concern that 60,000 members would get banned at a specific time of every month? :whistling:


 :lol: you'll be banned straight away if there ever is one now


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ohno said:


> wondering why there's never been a female mod before
> 
> was it a concern that 60,000 members would get banned at a specific time of every month? :whistling:


When the lads are post-cycle you mean?


----------



## ohno

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: you'll be banned straight away if there ever is one now


just for the record my only nomination on this thread was a female

hopefully she gets in and i'll avoid a ban 

did i mention she was particularly lovely :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

In all seriousness the new Mod had to have life experience Aswell as training, this forum can be tad emotional at times and the new Mod has to be able to manage personalities


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> wondering why there's never been a female mod before
> 
> was it a concern that 60,000 members would get banned at a specific time of every month? :whistling:


I dont know why you're saying that there's never been a female mod...I used to be a mod. And there was a female mod prior to me.


----------



## ohno

Katy said:


> I dont know why you're saying that there's never been a female mod...I used to be a mod. And there was a female mod prior to me.


make up your mind, i thought earlier you said you wern't really a mod more admin just that you had mod powers

i did not know there was a previous female mod

anyway i just fcuking said it so i could say the time of the month line! :whistling:

i've been one of the biggest proponents on this thread of adding more diversity to the moderating team, especially having a female mod, i even nominated one!


----------



## hackskii

Katy said:


> I dont know why you're saying that there's never been a female mod...I used to be a mod. And there was a female mod prior to me.


Was that Peg?

My memory is gone, well the short term one anyway:lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm on here every day pretty much. I've just given up commenting on stuff


in which case Id like to also add you to my previous mod votes, so yeah i'll go re edit my post.


----------



## zak007

Tommy10 said:


> In all seriousness the new Mod had to have life experience Aswell as training, this forum can be tad emotional at times and the new Mod has to be able to manage personalities


x2 a lot of people mentioned although are a laugh would need to be able to use the responsibility correctly and not just act as he so pleases


----------



## rectus

Zara-Leoni said:


> Less drama, peaceful life.... Or the fact that if you argue with a fool they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


It's a shame you have stopped posting because of idiots. The world is full of idiots, does that mean you don't go outside? No, you just ignore them - unless you suffer from agoraphobia then I apologise...

Post. That's an order.


----------



## 3752

hackskii said:


> Was that Peg?
> 
> My memory is gone, well the short term one anyway:lol:


Yes it was mate, Katy was originally a MOD but then due to her bedding the boss she became Admin


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rectus said:


> It's a shame you have stopped posting because of idiots. The world is full of idiots, does that mean you don't go outside? No, you just ignore them - unless you suffer from agoraphobia then I apologise...
> 
> Post. That's an order.


I've not stopped posting altogether.... just tends to be powder room or if a random subject catches my eye. Mostly just nosey then bugger off though


----------



## Tinytom

Pscarb said:


> Yes it was mate, Katy was originally a MOD but then due to her bedding the boss she became Admin


Thought that's how we all became mods. Although when I was modded up Govier was the boss


----------



## DrRinse

Male: hotdog147

Female: RXQueenie


----------



## vetran

Would like to see someone merited on knowledge to oversee the aas section,mars did a great job big loss,as for a lady mod got to be zara her avi just commands respect.


----------



## fitrut

@Breda always makes sense  

@solidcecil just look at the legs  no doubts experience and knowledge helpful to others

definitely female Mod would be good here @Zara-Leoni knowledgeable, comps experience and know what shes talking about


----------



## zack amin

I heard @zack amin would bring some color to the mod lounge


----------



## Gym Bunny

Actually I'm sorry I missed this, but Ruta, aka @fitrut would also be an excellent choice for female mod.


----------



## fitrut

Gym Bunny said:


> Actually I'm sorry I missed this, but Ruta, aka @fitrut would also be an excellent choice for female mod.


thank you


----------



## husky

zack amin said:


> I heard @zack amin would bring some color to the mod lounge


nah- your so white you'd be aswell being scottish mate


----------



## jon-kent

zack amin said:


> I heard @zack amin would bring some color to the mod lounge


Judging from your avi that colour is white mate !? :lol:


----------



## Hera

Pscarb said:


> Yes it was mate, Katy was originally a MOD but then due to her bedding the boss she became Admin


Ha ha! Well, I bedded him for mod status (as is the standard protocol of course) and married him for admin


----------



## Hera

hackskii said:


> Was that Peg?
> 
> My memory is gone, well the short term one anyway:lol:


Yeah, but that was before I even became a member.


----------



## kingdale

Hotdog, mingster, loganator, rick89. Any amount of them would be good calls imo


----------



## Fatstuff

@Fatstuff :rolleye:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I am new here so I don't know many people,

but I been helped by @jaspal2626 he give me very good help for my cycle and pct and he has a good knowledge about aas and ph

@ewen I seen so many thread answered by him helping people out, beside that to what I seen surfing the forum he got a very good knowledge too

@resten also posted some good info and I see him respecting the rules and helping people


----------



## resten

IronJohnDoe said:


> I am new here so I don't know many people,
> 
> but I been helped by @jaspal2626 he give me very good help for my cycle and pct and he has a good knowledge about aas and ph
> 
> @ewen I seen so many thread answered by him helping people out, beside that to what I seen surfing the forum he got a very good knowledge too
> 
> @resten also posted some good info and I see him respecting the rules and helping people


Thank you sir, unfortunately I do not meet the requirements due to my habit of getting banned


----------



## jon-kent

IronJohnDoe said:


> I am new here so I don't know many people,
> 
> but I been helped by @jaspal2626 he give me very good help for my cycle and pct and he has a good knowledge about aas and ph
> 
> @ewen I seen so many thread answered by him helping people out, beside that to what I seen surfing the forum he got a very good knowledge too
> 
> @resten also posted some good info and I see him respecting the rules and helping people


Having the prince of saiyans as a avi puts you up the top mate lol


----------



## husky

IronJohnDoe said:


> @resten I see him respecting the rules


Lol - i laughed so hard at that I think i've shat myself


----------



## resten

husky said:


> Lol - i laughed so hard at that I think i've shat myself


Brother husky, I am a man of the cloth now


----------



## husky

resten said:


> Brother husky, I am a man of the cloth now


Nah- i'm not buying it mate, be like asking Hugh Hefner to watch your 19 year old hot nieces for the weekend after he's rattled a handful of viagra- sooner or later the bad boys coming out to play:clap:


----------



## Gym Bunny

jon-kent said:


> Having the prince of saiyans as a avi puts you up the top mate lol


This is embarrassing but I can't work out if it's Vegeta or Goku! @IronJohnDoe *awaits negs for appalling super-saiyan fail :no:*


----------



## IronJohnDoe

husky said:


> Lol - i laughed so hard at that I think i've shat myself


I am in this forum from about 2 weeks, so that's what I know. I have no idea about past issues


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Gym Bunny said:


> This is embarrassing but I can't work out if it's Vegeta or Goku! @IronJohnDoe *awaits negs for appalling super-saiyan fail :no:*


What's wrong with Vegeta now? I am free to put the avatar I like and I don't want put my face all over the web.


----------



## Gym Bunny

IronJohnDoe said:


> What's wrong with Vegeta now? I am free to put the avatar I like and I don't want put my face all over the web.


Nothings wrong with Vegeta, I just couldn't work out if you had Goku or him as your avvy.....from your post, I'm guessing it IS Vegeta


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Gym Bunny said:


> Nothings wrong with Vegeta, I just couldn't work out if you had Goku or him as your avvy.....from your post, I'm guessing it IS Vegeta


Sorry, in this case I always blame the language barrier (I am Italian and I learned english from tv-series subbed)

p.s. It's Vegeta, I never liked Goku that much


----------



## jon-kent

husky said:


> Lol - i laughed so hard at that I think i've shat myself


We all did mate ! Even resten pi$$ed himself lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ok, I've thought about this now.

My nominations are @Gym Bunny @Mingster & @JANIKvonD (seems to have good community spirit and the forums best interests at heart).


----------



## Fatstuff

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ok, I've thought about this now.
> 
> My nominations are @Gym Bunny @Mingster & @JANIKvonD (seems to have good community spirit and the forums best interests at heart).


And me of course lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe

jon-kent said:


> We all did mate ! Even resten pi$$ed himself lol


That awkward moment when you propose a guy who gets ban often and one of the reasons of your proposal it's



IronJohnDoe said:


> *because he respect the rules*


  :lol:

Now I am aware. Lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fatstuff said:


> And me of course lol


Of course!


----------



## jon-kent

IronJohnDoe said:


> That awkward moment when you propose a guy who gets ban often and one of the reasons of your proposal it's
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Now I am aware. Lol


Nah your right mate he is a born again good guy now ! He was a right pr**k until he found the good book.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

jon-kent said:


> Nah your right mate he is a born again good guy now ! He was a right pr**k until he found the good book.


I am not so sure now:lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/245423-18-year-old-deep-throat-queen.html


----------



## Fatstuff

Has anyone mentioned @Ginger Ben- he would make for decent mod material. A lot of ppl mentioned seem to be either female for females sake, hench, or popular. Well bens none of them 

Choosing him as he's intelligent, pretty sound and would be very fair but not a muppet. Just throwing out mod qualities rather than a popularity contest.


----------



## loganator

Breda said:


> Can I also throw @loganators hat in the mix I think he'd do a good job tbf and also @Ashcrapper... for some reason I think he'd be a really good mod. Ok he doesn't train but he has a way with words and people


Cheers buddy :beer:


----------



## Sub-Zero

A big shame Mars got banned.

My vote goes to @Hotdog147, @Mingster, @RXQueenie, @Keeks

All Knowledgable and helpful members.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Has anyone mentioned @Ginger Ben- he would make for decent mod material. A lot of ppl mentioned seem to be either female for females sake, hench, or popular. Well bens none of them
> 
> Choosing him as he's intelligent, pretty sound and would be very fair but not a muppet. Just throwing out mod qualities rather than a popularity contest.


Lol thanks stan, I think.....


----------



## Heath

In all seriousness I think the best person should be chosen on merit alone regardless of gender, colour and other PC crap.

My serious vote is @Hotdog147

(If he fits the criteria, not sure if he's been banned in last 2 years?)


----------



## Ginger Ben

@biglbs @pugster and @Keeks would get my votes


----------



## PaulB

Fatstuff said:


> @Fatstuff :rolleye:


I'll stick you on my list. You'd be a good mod


----------



## zack amin

husky said:


> nah- your so white you'd be aswell being scottish mate





jon-kent said:


> Judging from your avi that colour is white mate !? :lol:


I prefer mocha chino olive tan


----------



## Mez

Has mingster or hotdog even been on yet, to say they want to do it ?


----------



## resten

Woah presumed mars was just demoted like robsta. But he's banned. So either he really needs time to himself and asked to be banned so he can keep away from ukm or.....


----------



## Hera

resten said:


> Woah presumed mars was just demoted like robsta. But he's banned. So either he really needs time to himself and asked to be banned so he can keep away from ukm or.....


I wouldn't bother speculating.


----------



## resten

Katy said:


> I wouldn't bother speculating.


Indeed. Apologies. Hadn't yet wiped the sleep out my eyes nor had my coffee.


----------



## Tassotti

A ginger mod ! What has the world come to ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tassotti said:


> A ginger mod ! What has the world come to ?


prob why he's banned tbh....found him out


----------



## Guest

i didnt realise mars had gone :sad: , his knowledge will be a great loss to the forums.


----------



## Robsta

Breda said:


> Token Black man In the mod lounge... you sure you thought that the thru?


I vote Breda and Ewen, they can have some of the sh!t back they've given me


----------



## Breda

Robsta said:


> I vote Breda and Ewen, they can have some of the sh!t back they've given me


Try it mate and you'd be banned to fuk... wudnt even give you an warnin either, just a straight red card


----------



## resten

Robsta said:


> I vote Breda and Ewen, they can have some of the sh!t back they've given me


Seems you can still post in closed threads though, so you haven't lost all of your privileges


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Oh my! Lots of changes going on on the board. I'm going to have to stop doing things away from here coz I keep missing things.

Chucking my names into the hat, I think @Chelsea @Hotdog147 and @Breda would make good choices as from what I've seen, they all have good knowledge on Training, Nutrition and PEDs and they haven't ever really got involved in any board politics and the petty arguments. So I feel they'd be a credit to the forum.

On a side note, I don't think I've seen a Mod or Admin post that Gym Bunny hasn't liked, so seems she's doing some strong self-campaigning (creeping?). So it might be worth throwing her name in the hat if a breakdown is to be avoided


----------



## MRSTRONG

Robsta said:


> I vote Breda and Ewen, they can have some of the sh!t back they've given me


haha you`ll get it back when we train in a few weeks


----------



## ohno

can't believe i haven't been nominated

i bring all kinds of benefits to the table

@MunchieBites and i are arranging an orgy, anyone who votes for me gets an auto invitation

I accept bribes if you want a member banned

i condone bullying, cliques, racism and sexism

i also plan to set up a comittee on sub forums (which i'll obviously head) and again take bribes from particular members if you wan't a particular sub forum added, let's say you're an eastenders fan, send me a few quid via paypal and bingo you've got your sub forum

remember for this election: "if you just don't know, vote for Oh No!" :thumb:

@mrssalvatore i'm pretty sure self nominations count, add me to the list :whistling:


----------



## Robsta

resten said:


> Seems you can still post in closed threads though, so you haven't lost all of your privileges


Not yet, lol,


----------



## Robsta

Breda said:


> Try it mate and you'd be banned to fuk... wudnt even give you an warnin either, just a straight red card


You'd have to call backup before you banned me ya fairy, cos you'd poo ya pants


----------



## Robsta

Bored now all the best ppl, well most of you anyhow


----------



## mrssalvatore

ohno said:


> can't believe i haven't been nominated
> 
> i bring all kinds of benefits to the table
> 
> @MunchieBites and i are arranging an orgy, anyone who votes for me gets an auto invitation
> 
> I accept bribes if you want a member banned
> 
> i condone bullying, cliques, racism and sexism
> 
> i also plan to set up a comittee on sub forums (which i'll obviously head) and again take bribes from particular members if you wan't a particular sub forum added, let's say you're an eastenders fan, send me a few quid via paypal and bingo you've got your sub forum
> 
> remember for this election: "if you just don't know, vot for Oh No!" :thumb:
> 
> @mrssalvatore i'm pretty sure self nominations count, add me to the list :whistling:


They do count but you're still below 5 at the min and some people are on 4 and are not on the list yet lol

Doing a re count and edit later today


----------



## mrssalvatore

And no @ohno you can't self nominate 30 times


----------



## ohno

mrssalvatore said:


> And no @ohno you can't self nominate 30 times


ffs!

not that i was planning to :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ohno said:


> ffs!
> 
> not that i was planning to :whistling:


Fibber lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Robsta said:


> Not yet, lol,


its alright rob im sure half the forum will still massage your ego as the toughest man around


----------



## Robsta

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> its alright rob im sure half the forum will still massage your ego as the toughest man around


Well, when you learn how to handle yourself, you might get done credit as well, until that time I suggest you play in the little playground


----------



## Heath

Wouldn't mess with Ackee mate










:lol:


----------



## Robsta

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> its alright rob im sure half the forum will still massage your ego as the toughest man around


You'd think with the amount of drivel you type you'd have actually put some muscle on those arms, but judging by your pic it seems not. Try less [email protected] and more lifting heavy weights.

Leave the pink dumbells alone.


----------



## Robsta

Heath said:


> Wouldn't mess with Ackee mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Which ones he, the one filming it?


----------



## resten

Robsta said:


> You'd think with the amount of drivel you type you'd have actually put some muscle on those arms, but judging by your pic it seems not. Try less [email protected] and more lifting heavy weights.
> 
> Leave the pink dumbells alone.


Let's keep it on topic, else Katy is going to have a lot of sh1t to sift through


----------



## Robsta

resten said:


> Let's keep it on topic, else Katy is going to have a lot of sh1t to sift through


After my old job by any chance lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Robsta said:


> You'd think with the amount of drivel you type you'd have actually put some muscle on those arms, but judging by your pic it seems not. Try less [email protected] and more lifting heavy weights.
> 
> Leave the pink dumbells alone.


It's against the board rules for members to bully other members :nono:


----------



## Mish

Robsta said:


> Well, when you learn how to handle yourself, you might get done credit as well, until that time I suggest you play in the little playground


Rob do you fight in an mma or martial arts organisation?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Heath said:


> Wouldn't mess with Ackee mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## resten

Robsta said:


> After my old job by any chance lol


You're obviously not familiar with my record here. I'm not exactly mod material, and nor would I want to be one.

Anyways, I'm out. This has been derailed enough without me contributing any further


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> @biglbs @pugster and @Keeks would get my votes


Thanks mate


----------



## ohno

Robsta said:


> You'd think with the amount of drivel you type you'd have actually put some muscle on those arms, but judging by your pic it seems not. Try less [email protected] and more lifting heavy weights.
> 
> Leave the pink dumbells alone.


one would almost think you're trying to get yourself banned :whistling:


----------



## ohno

resten said:


> You're obviously not familiar with my record here. I'm not exactly mod material


lol

would be a bit like harold shipman (if he were still alive) applying for a job at an old people's home


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Robsta said:


> You'd think with the amount of drivel you type you'd have actually put some muscle on those arms, but judging by your pic it seems not. Try less [email protected] and more lifting heavy weights.
> 
> Leave the pink dumbells alone.


there's no love lost, i can finally put your conceited self on my ignore list


----------



## Robsta

Fvcking good job an all. Put yourself on it while your there.


----------



## Tinytom

If people think it's open season on ex mods cos they have no banning power I would seriously think again before trying to bait them into an argument.

Just so that's clear.


----------



## TELBOR

Tinytom said:


> If people think it's open season on ex mods cos they have no banning power I would seriously think again before trying to bait them into an argument.
> 
> Just so that's clear.


I like your new dumbbells tom, just saying.


----------



## Tinytom

R0BLET said:


> I like your new dumbbells tom, just saying.


Lol buttering me up is no good. Straight cash bribes are welcome.

Or a chew if you're fit (bird)


----------



## Tommy10

Tinytom said:


> Lol buttering me up is no good. Straight cash bribes are welcome.
> 
> Or a chew if your as good as Tommy  )


Fixed


----------



## Smitch

So has anyone actullay been decided on yet or is it just 27 pages of arguments and bitching as usual?


----------



## Tommy10

Smitch said:


> So has anyone actullay been decided on yet or is it just 27 pages of arguments and bitching as usual?


B


----------



## lukeee

Id just like to put my thoughts on record

I was a prefect at school, I lasted two weeks before my badge was taken from me, ripped me apart it did and ive never been the same since, so for all those that haven't voted for me im afraid I just couldn't face that happening again so id like to publicly declare myself out of the race for the white house (no offence my African origin friends)

Also I couldn't give two fcuks


----------



## Hera

Smitch said:


> So has anyone actullay been decided on yet or is it just 27 pages of arguments and bitching as usual?


All of the nominations will go into a poll next week for members to vote. The top noimations will then be discussed by the mod and admin team.


----------



## lukeee

Katy said:


> All of the nominations will go into a poll next week for members to vote. The top noimations will then be discussed by the mod and admin team.


Can we have a countdown in the style of 70s Top of the Pops katy? (no jimmy saville though eh)


----------



## Tommy10

lukeee said:


> Id just like to put my thoughts on record
> 
> I was a prefect at school, I lasted two weeks before my badge was taken from me, ripped me apart it did and ive never been the same since so all those that haven't voted for me im afraid I just couldn't face that happening again so id like to publicly declare myself out of the race for the white house (no offence my African origin friends)
> 
> Also I couldn't give two fcuks


You gotta give a wee fuk or 2 , especially for newbies, youngsters and gear advice , the MODs have to be spot on in these areas , that's why all this popularity voting is wrong , they have to have sound knowledge , and you have to feel the MODs are approachable and Un biased when the bun fights and insults get slung


----------



## lukeee

Tommy10 said:


> You gotta give a wee fuk or 2 , especially for newbies, youngsters and gear advice , the MODs have to be spot on in these areas , that's why all this popularity voting is wrong , they have to have sound knowledge , and you have to feel the MODs are approachable and Un biased when the bun fights and insults get slung


Oi my little brother might like to give ya a wee fuk or 2 tommy but not me alright, im sure your lovely an' all that but just leave it ok :wink:

I agree on the voting thing, the powers that be should just make a choice and have done with it :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

Well part of the members voting is that we as mods don't see every post. We really only get involved in threads that are of interest to us or reported threads.

So we may not see the help and knowledge given by other members therefore certain members who would be good as mods may go unnoticed.

So I think the member nominating is good as those mentioned we can go back and check posting history for the last 6 months.


----------



## Robbie789

Katy said:


> All of the nominations will go into a poll next week for members to vote. The top noimations will then be discussed by the mod and admin team.


It probably would've been a good idea to start the nominations like this

- Nomination 1

-

Then people just quote the previous and add to it. Off the top of my head I can remember

-Hotdog

-Ewen

-Biglbs

-Mingster

-L man

-Chelsea

-Luther1

-Jon-Kent

-RxQueenie

-Keeks

-DiggyV

-Latbuster

-

So people can just add to that with the one's I've missed


----------



## Hera

robdobbie said:


> It probably would've been a good idea to start the nominations like this
> 
> - Nomination 1
> 
> -
> 
> Then people just quote the previous and add to it. Off the top of my head I can remember
> 
> -Hotdog
> 
> -Ewen
> 
> -Biglbs
> 
> -Mingster
> 
> -L man
> 
> -Chelsea
> 
> -Luther1
> 
> -Jon-Kent
> 
> -RxQueenie
> 
> -Keeks
> 
> -DiggyV
> 
> -Latbuster
> 
> -
> 
> So people can just add to that with the one's I've missed


Well we would also like to hear the reasons for notimination too; it can help inform us when it comes to the final decisions.


----------



## Robbie789

Katy said:


> Well we would also like to hear the reasons for notimination too; it can help inform us when it comes to the final decisions.


Fair enough, just thought it might save you a bit of time


----------



## Bashy

Gym Bunny said:


> This is embarrassing but I can't work out if it's Vegeta or Goku! @IronJohnDoe *awaits negs for appalling super-saiyan fail :no:*


 :nono:

negs forthcoming


----------



## Hera

robdobbie said:


> Fair enough, just thought it might save you a bit of time


Thank you


----------



## mrssalvatore

Katy said:


> Thank you


Is my locked thread still okay for this?


----------



## Hera

mrssalvatore said:


> Is my locked thread still okay for this?


Sorry I'm confused? Could you elaborate please?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Katy said:


> Sorry I'm confused? Could you elaborate please?


Lol my ordering of people who think should be mods....

You commented in it yesterday


----------



## Hera

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol my ordering of people who think should be mods....
> 
> You commented in it yesterday


Sorry, I figured it out just a few moments ago :laugh: It's a poll that me need really, not the number of times that someone's been nominated in this thread. This is just for nominations in preparating for the voting poll.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Katy said:


> Sorry, I figured it out just a few moments ago :laugh: It's a poll that me need really, not the number of times that someone's been nominated in this thread. This is just for nominations in preparating for the voting poll.


Ohhhhhhh okay then at least it occupied me for a hour or so


----------



## Hera

mrssalvatore said:


> Ohhhhhhh okay then at least it occupied me for a hour or so


HA ha...yes


----------



## Ashcrapper

Tinytom said:


> Well part of the members voting is that we as mods don't see every post. We really only get involved in threads that are of interest to us or reported threads.
> 
> So we may not see the help and knowledge given by other members therefore certain members who would be good as mods may go unnoticed.
> 
> So I think the member nominating is good as those mentioned we can go back and check posting history for the last 6 months.


wise choice Tom, I wont let you down


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bashy said:


> :nono:
> 
> negs forthcoming


I r ashamed. :crying:


----------



## latblaster

Ewen - he knows his stuff & is always helpful...& the amount of self improvement he's made. What was it..9 stone increase in weight?

Hotdog - as above. From what I've read of his cycle earlier this year, he has a real understanding of aas, & helped me out quickly & with the right solution when I had an ed issue.


----------



## Tinytom

Ashcrapper said:


> wise choice Tom, I wont let you down


Too late


----------



## Huntingground

Robsta said:


> No one mate. Still here lol
> 
> I haven't done any modding as such for nigh on 2 years now and don't like how the board is going. Basically I couldn't see eye to eye with Katy so it was decided I should step down, and I'm more than fine with it.
> 
> Fvcking [email protected] job anyway


Haahaaa, good to see you still about!!


----------



## Marshan

@PHMG C'mon dude, step up...


----------



## PHMG

mixerD1 said:


> @PHMG C'mon dude, step up...


 :lol: . Everyone hates me and I dont know fu.ck all.

Eat

Jab (should you choose)

Train

Sleep

Repeat....


----------



## Marshan

PHMG said:


> :lol: . Everyone hates me and dont know fu.ck all.
> 
> Eat
> 
> Jab
> 
> Train
> 
> Sleep
> 
> Repeat....


Haha, hate them all back equally...sign of a good mod!! :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Can we nominate mods who we want banned? if so i nominate @Milky


----------



## PHMG

mixerD1 said:


> Haha, hate them all back equally...sign of a good mod!! :thumbup1:


Works for @Milky


----------



## 2004mark

PHMG said:


> Work for @Milky


Only Milky? :whistling:


----------



## PHMG

I feel the mod team needs someone who represent the people..and speak for the people. Vote PHMG and i WILL be that person!! 

A vote for PHMG, is a vote for the people.


----------



## rectus

liam0810 said:


> Can we nominate mods who we want banned? if so i nominate @Milky


Good idea. I vote @Lorian

Seeya guys!


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> I feel the mod team needs someone who represent the people..and speak for the people. Vote PHMG and i WILL be that person!!
> 
> A vote for PHMG, is a vote for the people.


I'd rather vote for @lxm


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> I'd rather vote for @lxm


F.uck you then...


----------



## Marshan

liam0810 said:


> I'd rather vote for @lxm


Is he still around?


----------



## Gym Bunny

mixerD1 said:


> Is he still around?


Nope very much banned I believe.


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> F.uck you then...


thats the way to get the votes, insult the voters! :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

mixerD1 said:


> Is he still around?


nope he's too busy banging all those women! PLAYYAAAA!!!


----------



## latblaster

liam0810 said:


> Can we nominate mods who we want banned? if so i nominate @Milky


We could all neg him.... :lol:

This dear mod is a joke.


----------



## Marshan

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope very much banned I believe.


No f***in loss, idiot...I might've posted this before haha.


----------



## Marshan

liam0810 said:


> nope he's too busy banging all those women! PLAYYAAAA!!!


If banging is a new slang word for stalking.


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> thats the way to get the votes, insult the voters! :thumb:


Im being one of the people remember you ****


----------



## Hera

latblaster said:


> We could all neg him.... :lol:
> 
> This dear mod is a joke.


I presume there should be a comma after 'this' ... otherwise it reads as though you are calling him a joke!!


----------



## liam0810

mixerD1 said:


> If banging is a new slang word for stalking.


no banging means, kissing a girl, overthinking it all, going soft and then spooning for hours


----------



## latblaster

Katy said:


> I presume there should be a comma after 'this' ... otherwise it reads as though you are calling him a joke!!


Do you know the correct use of semi colons? Coz I like using them as it makes me appear intelligent; but I think they go in the wrong place.

Serious, question.


----------



## liam0810

PHMG said:


> Im being one of the people remember you ****


actually with language like that you can take over from Robsta no problem.

Anyway haveyou done this fecking show yet? Feels like you've been prepping since 1998!


----------



## liam0810

Katy said:


> I presume there should be a comma after 'this' ... otherwise it reads as though you are calling him a joke!!


i think thats exactly what he means Katy. Latblaster is not a nice person


----------



## PHMG

liam0810 said:


> actually with language like that you can take over from Robsta no problem.
> 
> Anyway haveyou done this fecking show yet? Feels like you've been prepping since 1998!


 :lol: thats exactly it. It's just been a really really long prep with a few 6 month f.uck ups in between.


----------



## latblaster

liam0810 said:


> i think thats exactly what he means Katy. Latblaster is not a nice person


I'm so sad Liam. :lol:


----------



## Milky

Need to work out how to ban fu*kers on my tablet, BRB..


----------



## latblaster

Milky said:


> Need to work out how to ban fu*kers on my tablet, BRB..


You just bought one what did you get?


----------



## Hera

latblaster said:


> Do you know the correct use of semi colons? Coz I like using them as it makes me appear intelligent; but I think they go in the wrong place.
> 
> Serious, question.


I do use them, and I think correctly but I always struggle how to explain their use. I think you used it incorrectly btw...just needs a comma I think. I usually put it in places where people would often write '...' I use them before writing something that relates to the previous sentence. So, because it isn't a new sentence entirely (it's linked to the previous one) I use a semi-colon instead of a full stop.

However, I was sh!t at English at school so may have developed an incorrect understanding of grammar!

Anyway...this is a Mod noimation thread...why on earth are we discussing grammar!


----------



## loganator

Fatstuff said:


> Has anyone mentioned @Ginger Ben- he would make for decent mod material. A lot of ppl mentioned seem to be either female for females sake, hench, or popular. Well bens none of them
> 
> Choosing him as he's intelligent, pretty sound and would be very fair but not a muppet. Just throwing out mod qualities rather than a popularity contest.


Are you saying that ben is niether hench nor popular or that he is neither male nor female or all of the above ?


----------



## zack amin

Ashcrapper said:


> wise choice Tom, I wont let you down


Thanks for for the recommendation ash , I won't let my fellow Lancashire bredrin @Milky down, the north is taking over ukm


----------



## barsnack

Milky said:


> Need to work out how to ban fu*kers on my tablet, BRB..


Milky + trying to work out new technology = Many years and tantrums:tongue:


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> You just bought one what did you get?


Samsung galaxy 8 inch thing mate, pretty nifty actually..



barsnack said:


> Milky + trying to work out new technology = Many years and tantrums:tongue:


Fu*k right off you, l know how to get on Youtube on it already, and l have only had it a month so there !!


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> Thanks for for the recommendation ash , I won't let my fellow Lancashire bredrin @Milky down, the north is taking over ukm


I am being voted out mate, you can put up with all the sh*t now, good luck :thumb:


----------



## Robsta

barsnack said:


> Milky + trying to work out new technology = Many years and tantrums:tongue:


Ill show him how to work it Robsta style


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> I am being voted out mate, you can put up with all the sh*t now, good luck :thumb:


But we could've got matching uk muscle mod tshirt and trained together? :crying:


----------



## Milky

Robsta said:


> Ill show him how to work it Robsta style


I cant afford your methods mate, altho they are somewhat effective.


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> But we could've got matching uk muscle mod tshirt and trained together? :crying:


Ah well, life goes on mate. Anyway there are only two votes to get rid of me yet and one of them is a ballet dancer in his spare time, so l am not overly concerned.


----------



## Fatstuff

loganator said:


> Are you saying that ben is niether hench nor popular or that he is neither male nor female or all of the above ?


All if the above


----------



## resten

Just call me twinkle toes :lol:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Ah well, life goes on mate. Anyway there are only two votes to get rid of me yet and one of them is a ballet dancer in his spare time, so l am not overly concerned.


You being serious :/ ? Where's the vote? I'll put in a word , apparently no one likes me kn the board anyway , I make take my leave with you milkster


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> All if the above


 :ban:

Lol


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> You being serious :/ ? Where's the vote? I'll put in a word , apparently no one likes me kn the board anyway , I make take my leave with you milkster


Few pages back mate, all tongue in cheek and lets be honest if l gave a flying fu*k about half the people opinion on me l would be a sad man :lol:

People on here who know me off the board, have met me and who l have helped are the ones who count, not faceless keyboard dickheads who wouldn't say boo to you in real life :thumbup1:


----------



## rectus

Milky said:


> People on here who know me off the board, have met me and who l have helped are the ones who count, not faceless keyboard dickheads who wouldn't say boo to you in real life :thumbup1:


I'd say boo right to your face. It's Halloween so it's allowed.


----------



## resten

mixerD1 said:


> Is he still around?


No, but would be funny if a cop got put on the mod team


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Few pages back mate, all tongue in cheek and lets be honest if l gave a flying fu*k about half the people opinion on me l would be a sad man :lol:
> 
> People on here who know me off the board, have met me and who l have helped are the ones who count, not faceless keyboard dickheads who wouldn't say boo to you in real life :thumbup1:


Think your too soft on em Milky thats the problem mate


----------



## loganator

Fatstuff said:


> All if the above


In that case I vote for him too lol .......in todays world were everthing has to be pc a ginger hermaphrodite is a great choice and ticks all the right boxes :thumb:


----------



## barsnack

Robsta said:


> Ill show him how to work it Robsta style


Milky + New techonolgy + Robsta help = having to go to repair shop


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> Milky + New techonolgy + Robsta help = having to go to repair shop


david Blane couldn't repair it after that mate, it would equal PC world for new ones :lol:


----------



## Robsta

Lol 2 pcs and a laptop and 3 iPhones have all met their demise by refusing to work correctly.

Not got much patience with electrical goods. If I pay money for the fcuker I expect it to work right, if it doesn't I give it a stern telling off.

Unfortunately they don't seem to want to work at all after they've been bolloked with a claw hammer.

Tren's usually involved


----------



## liam0810

latblaster said:


> You just bought one what did you get?


Stop trying to suck up to him!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Stop trying to suck up to him!


I suggested you but when l told Katy your penis was green and oozed out some kind of yellow crap due to the fact you are a slag with no morals she declined, don't know why :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

Milky said:


> I suggested you but when l told Katy your penis was green and oozed out some kind of yellow crap due to the fact you are a slag with no morals she declined, don't know why :whistling:


....and you know this how, exactly? :lol:


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> ....and you know this how, exactly? :lol:


He sent me pics by accident mate, l thought it was some kind of exotic snail l knew nothing about..


----------



## hackskii

Robsta said:


> Lol 2 pcs and a laptop and 3 iPhones have all met their demise by refusing to work correctly.
> 
> Not got much patience with electrical goods. If I pay money for the fcuker I expect it to work right, if it doesn't I give it a stern telling off.
> 
> Unfortunately they don't seem to want to work at all after they've been bolloked with a claw hammer.
> 
> Tren's usually involved


Not all were the demise of a claw hammer, I remember one got bounced off your boss's face which then he proceeded to fire you.

Gosh, managers are sure to get rid after a 60 mile an hour iphone, they need more work place tolerance Sheesh.


----------



## Robsta

Lol yeah, p!ssed me off next day when I had to fork out for the new iPhone out the wages I weren't gonna get.


----------



## romper stomper

> I think he decided to focus more on his work.


did he not have heart problems ??


----------



## Milky

romper stomper said:


> did he not have heart problems ??


Yes, massive heart scare less than 6 months ago.


----------



## MattGriff

Katy said:


> I do use them, and I think correctly but I always struggle how to explain their use. I think you used it incorrectly btw...just needs a comma I think. I usually put it in places where people would often write '...' I use them before writing something that relates to the previous sentence. So, because it isn't a new sentence entirely (it's linked to the previous one) I use a semi-colon instead of a full stop.
> 
> However, I was sh!t at English at school so may have developed an incorrect understanding of grammar!
> 
> Anyway...this is a Mod noimation thread...why on earth are we discussing grammar!


The semi colon is largely redundant as the colon does the same job and more.

It's purpose is not a linked sentance, a comma is fine for that it is for a direct explanation of the preceding sentance for example "While it was largely irrelevant to the thread Matt corrected the issue: he was a pr**k like that"


----------



## Hera

MattGriff said:


> The semi colon is largely redundant as the colon does the same job and more.
> 
> It's purpose is not a linked sentance, a comma is fine for that it is for a direct explanation of the preceding sentance for example "While it was largely irrelevant to the thread Matt corrected the issue: he was a prick like that"


Nice exmaple!! :laugh:

Yeah, that's sort of what I meant but had no idea how to explain it!! I prefer the semi colon to a colon though...don't know why. But I use both.


----------



## ohno

i think a semi colon is more like a comma than a colon


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> i think a semi colon is more like a comma than a colon


I see it as somwhere inbetween a comma and colon 

This explains it nicely:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/semicolon

This is how I use them


----------



## MunchieBites

Katy said:


> I see it as somwhere inbetween a comma and colon
> 
> This explains it nicely:
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/semicolon
> 
> This is how I use them


today i have learnt something


----------



## Verm

i use my colon in a totally different way :thumb:


----------



## ohno

Katy said:


> I see it as somwhere inbetween a comma and colon
> 
> This explains it nicely:
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/semicolon
> 
> This is how I use them


they use some very odd examples 

i just always thought a comma was a pause and a semicolon was an extended pause

i thought the primary use of a colon was prior to using a list primarily (or to state a succession of points) having had a quick google seems it has a ton of other grammatical functions i wasn't aware of, but will probably never use :laugh:


----------



## ohno

MunchieBites said:


> today i have learnt something


that katy knows some weird and obscure grammar based websites? :laugh:


----------



## MunchieBites

ohno said:


> that katy knows some weird and obscure grammar based websites? :laugh:


you can also use a semi colon along with a bracket to show cheekiness


----------



## ohno

MunchieBites said:


> you can also use a semi colon along with a bracket to show cheekiness


lol

by far my favortie use


----------



## Hera

ohno said:


> they use some very odd examples
> 
> i just always thought a comma was a pause and a semicolon was an extended pause
> 
> i thought the primary use of a colon was prior to using a list primarily (or to state a succession of points) having had a quick google seems it has a ton of other grammatical functions i wasn't aware of, but will probably never use :laugh:


Yeah the examples are a tad silly! I'm sure it's for kids to learn really...but evidently, adults needs to learn about them too!

Yeah I use colons in a similar way. Whilst there may be many other functions, I can't see myself even researching them!! I get by well enough with my limited grammatical knowledge.


----------



## MRSTRONG

I need to look into colons a little more :whistling:


----------



## lukeee

ewen said:


> I need to look into colons a little more :whistling:


You can get a special tool for that mate


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> I need to look into colons a little more :whistling:


I'm sure you're well versed in that department? Surely?


----------



## Chelsea

MattGriff said:


> The semi colon is largely redundant as the colon does the same job and more.
> 
> It's purpose is not a linked sentance, a comma is fine for that it is for a direct explanation of the preceding *sentance *for example "While it was largely irrelevant to the thread Matt corrected the issue: he was a pr**k like that"


The best part of this post was the fact that during your grammar correction you went and spelt sentence wrong :lol: oh the irony


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> I'm sure you're well versed in that department? Surely?


I like learning and expanding my knowledge , im sure you could teach me new uses of colons


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> I like learning and expanding my knowledge , im sure you could teach me new uses of colons


Lorian's my only student


----------



## MRSTRONG

Katy said:


> Lorian's my only student


Well if his home work gets eaten by the cat I'll stand in detention for him


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> I suggested you but when l told Katy your penis was green and oozed out some kind of yellow crap due to the fact you are a slag with no morals she declined, don't know why :whistling:


George do you know much time and effort it takes in being a male slag! Its not easy like it is for a girl. So i wouldn't have time to be a mod anyway!


----------



## Sambuca

id vote for @Bad Alan if he had time


----------



## Bad Alan

Sambuca said:


> id vote for @Bad Alan if he had time


Appreciate it Sam 

I think an older experienced trainer like @biglbs would be better for forum. He has good ideas and such on training and aas that he passes on. Wealth of knowledge and experience.

Female good idea too, I would say Claire but as she doesn't meet the criteria with being banned @Keeks would be a good choice, gets on well with people and very active.


----------



## Sambuca

Bad Alan said:


> Appreciate it Sam
> 
> I think an older experienced trainer like @biglbs would be better for forum. He has good ideas and such on training and aas that he passes on. Wealth of knowledge and experience.
> 
> Female good idea too, I would say Claire but as she doesn't meet the criteria with being banned @Keeks would be a good choice, gets on well with people and very active.


Not only do you know your stuff you are fair and concise which are good qualities for a mod


----------



## mills91

When's this poll going up?


----------



## Hera

mills91 said:


> When's this poll going up?


Next week. Not sure which day yet but early next week I think.


----------



## biglbs

Bad Alan said:


> Appreciate it Sam
> 
> I think an older experienced trainer like @biglbs would be better for forum. He has good ideas and such on training and aas that he passes on. Wealth of knowledge and experience.
> 
> Female good idea too, I would say Claire but as she doesn't meet the criteria with being banned @Keeks would be a good choice, gets on well with people and very active.


How did you like your steak cooked mate:cool2:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Is there a need for a poll ?

@mrssalvatore already put the nominated names in a list so the mod/admin can select from that ?


----------



## Hera

ewen said:


> Is there a need for a poll ?
> 
> @mrssalvatore already put the nominated names in a list so the mod/admin can select from that ?


We'd like to see who people want most which can only be demonstrated by a poll. But if people are happy for the Mod team to discuss the currenet nominations as is then I guess that can be done.


----------



## biglbs

Katy said:


> We'd like to see who people want most which can only be demonstrated by a poll. But if people are happy for the Mod team to discuss the currenet nominations as is then I guess that can be done.


I Agree with Ewen.

.

Over to you guys !


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> Is there a need for a poll ?
> 
> @mrssalvatore already put the nominated names in a list so the mod/admin can select from that ?


problem being tho some people have mentioned 3 or 4 names in a post without actually voting for a single. so poll may be needed


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> problem being tho some people have mentioned 3 or 4 names in a post without actually voting for a single. so poll may be needed


Lorian said put 3 names if people want


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> Lorian said put 3 names if people want


yeah 3 for nomination didn't say you could have 3 votes tho? @Katy or @Lorian?


----------



## andymc88

My vote gans to ewen


----------



## biglbs

Lorian said:


> There's been some Mod changes on UK-M this morning. Big thanks to the guys for their help, I hope that they remain active members. As I'm sure any of them will tell you - Moderating isn't an easy role to adopt!
> 
> Moving forwards, it's time for a change. UK-M is a community, everyone has a voice and the rules apply to all.
> 
> How the board is run, the decisions we make in terms of structure, Mods and advertising etc will be more of a democratic process amongst members.
> 
> To kick things off, this is YOUR board. Who would you like to Mod it?
> 
> If a particular individual gets a lot of support then please nomiate them in here. We will then create a poll with all of the names for members to vote.
> 
> Over to you..
> 
> Edit: all suggestions will be taken by the MOD team and the new MOD's will be decided on by the current MOD's.
> 
> Members who have been banned in the last 2yrs will not be considered as MOD's


Lorian the edit says mod's to decide but post says poll:confused1:


----------



## Mez

Surely there must be a vote and mods get final decision.

But have you asked everyone who's been nominated if they want to do it ?


----------



## Hera

biglbs said:


> Lorian the edit says mod's to decide but post says poll:confused1:


You guys nominate, then vote via a poll. The mod and admin team then discuss the leading votes. Because for example, we may know things about nominees that other members may not e.g. warnings etc.

Bascially this is a approach to ensure that new mods are approved of by both members and the mod and admin team.


----------



## Queenie

Stupid banned camp.


----------



## The Cheese

@resten gets my vote.

I was blind and now I can see.

When I got banned, he called me up and showed me the error of my ways. Told me to respect others and do unto them as I would want done unto me.

It's due to him that I'm a totally reformed character and a great asset to this forum.


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> yeah 3 for nomination didn't say you could have 3 votes tho? @Katy or @Lorian?


He said nominate 3 if we felt all the 3 mods needed replacing .

Tbh most of the last posts have been general chatting so I think its time the mod/adnin team took a look over and go from there .

I said zara pugster and ming and I wont chose one of them as all 3 are capable imo .


----------



## Queenie

The Cheese said:


> @resten gets my vote.
> 
> I was blind and now I can see.
> 
> When I got banned, he called me up and showed me the error of my ways. Told me to respect others and do unto them as I would want done unto me.
> 
> It's due to him that I'm a totally reformed character and a great asset to this forum.


People thay have been banned aren't assets... clearly!


----------



## The Cheese

RXQueenie said:


> People thay have been banned aren't assets... clearly!


Harsh.

What about reformed characters, second chances (or 3 or 4ths in Resten's case), live and let lives and all that sh*t?


----------



## biglbs

Katy said:


> You guys nominate, then vote via a poll. The mod and admin team then discuss the leading votes. Because for example, we may know things about nominees that other members may not e.g. warnings etc.
> 
> Bascially this is a approach to ensure that new mods are approved of by both members and the mod and admin team.


Thanks my lovely....that clarifies that.


----------



## Queenie

The Cheese said:


> Harsh.
> 
> What about reformed characters, second chances (or 3 or 4ths in Resten's case), live and let lives and all that sh*t?


They don't exist  once banned, always a wrong'un.


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> He said nominate 3 if we felt all the 3 mods needed replacing .
> 
> Tbh most of the last posts have been general chatting so I think its time the mod/adnin team took a look over and go from there .
> 
> I said zara pugster and ming and I wont chose one of them as all 3 are capable imo .


yes he said nominate as many as you want. but a nomination isn't a vote matey, we can nominate 20 people, but that doesn't show who the people want, so if we nominate 5 then everyone gets one vote from the five then pick the 3 most voted and obviously by the mods standards to


----------



## resten

The Cheese said:


> Harsh.
> 
> What about reformed characters, second chances (or 3 or 4ths in Resten's case), live and let lives and all that sh*t?


I'll have you know that I have only been banned twice and it shan't be happening again.

Even though it almost happened again :sad:


----------



## zack amin

RXQueenie said:


> Stupid banned camp.


FTR with that booty, you would've got my vote


----------



## Queenie

zack amin said:


> FTR with that booty, you would've got my vote


Boom!! Love it


----------



## Hera

zack amin said:


> yeah 3 for nomination didn't say you could have 3 votes tho? @Katy or @Lorian?


I personally think that members should vote in the poll for any of the nominees that they think would be good because we will be considering more than just 3 nominees. But @Lorian and the Mods may disagree.

We'll state the process though when a poll goes up. At this stage it's just nominations that we're asking for.


----------



## The Cheese

RXQueenie said:


> They don't exist  once banned, always a wrong'un.


I'm not even angry at your comment.

Resten taught me to forgive.


----------



## zack amin

Katy said:


> I personally think that members should vote in the poll for any of the nominees that they think would be good because we will be considering more than just 3 nominees. But @Lorian and the Mods may disagree.
> 
> We'll state the process though when a poll goes up. At this stage it's just nominations that we're asking for.


could make things awkward tho with everyone being able to vote for numerous candidates?


----------



## Hera

zack amin said:


> could make things awkward tho with everyone being able to vote for numerous candidates?


Oh I don't know...we'll discuss how it'll work when the time comes


----------



## Bashy

RXQueenie said:


> They don't exist  once banned, always a wrong'un.


Not to tarnish the sterling reputation of the reformed one but @resten was a wrong'un before he was banned


----------



## The Cheese

Bashy said:


> Not to tarnish the sterling reputation of the reformed one but @resten was a wrong'un before he was banned


I'll have you know that if it wasn't for him showing me the way, I'd probably be in prison by now. Or dead in a wheelie bin. Or still gangbanging or something.


----------



## Queenie

The Cheese said:


> I'm not even angry at your comment.
> 
> Resten taught me to forgive.


Good I'm glad you're not angry 

(You know I am talking about myself and the bans... yeah? Lol)



Bashy said:


> Not to tarnish the sterling reputation of the reformed one but @resten was a wrong'un before he was banned


Ha me too


----------



## The Cheese

RXQueenie said:


> (You know I am talking about myself and the bans... yeah? Lol)


Of all the beautiful women here on UK-M, you get my vote the most.

Doesn't matter if you've been banned or not. You're sensible, clever and most of all, worth one. I'd moderate you like a shot if it was my forum (srs).

(Sorry to the rest of you lovely ladies reading this).


----------



## resten

Bashy said:


> Not to tarnish the sterling reputation of the reformed one but @resten was a wrong'un before he was banned


reported.


----------



## Breda

Bashy said:


> Not to tarnish the sterling reputation of the reformed one but @resten was a wrong'un before he was banned


He's tarnished his own reputation with his fukry but yes he is a wrongun but In his defence he's a misunderstood wrongun


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> yes he said nominate as many as you want. but a nomination isn't a vote matey, we can nominate 20 people, but that doesn't show who the people want, so if we nominate 5 then everyone gets one vote from the five then pick the 3 most voted and obviously by the mods standards to


Start a poll and get the ball rolling .


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> Start a poll and get the ball rolling .


I honestly would but I don't know how lol

think katy said shes doing it anyway the page before this

or @mssalvatore can do it add on to her other page thing


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> I honestly would but I don't know how lol
> 
> think katy said shes doing it anyway the page before this
> 
> or @mssalvatore can do it add on to her other page thing


Haha

@mrssalvatore is a good choice if she has time ?


----------



## Hera

zack amin said:


> I honestly would but I don't know how lol
> 
> think katy said shes doing it anyway the page before this
> 
> or @mssalvatore can do it add on to her other page thing


Yes, please leave it up to us


----------



## zack amin

ewen said:


> Haha
> 
> @mrssalvatore is a good choice if she has time ?





Katy said:


> Yes, please leave it up to us


^^


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> Stupid banned camp.


Personally I don't think people should be overlooked just because they've been banned at some point. We all say and do stupid things sometimes. It should depend on what the ban was for. I can understand if someone has had multiple bans though.


----------



## Queenie

PaulB said:


> Personally I don't think people should be overlooked just because they've been banned at some point. We all say and do stupid things sometimes. It should depend on what the ban was for. I can understand if someone has had multiple bans though.


I was banned because I bit back at someone that was teasing me about my chest (pre boob job) - very, very self conscious - I was warned at the same time I posted so it looked like I was ignoring the mods... but I wasn't. I stopped after I saw the warning but still got banned.


----------



## gummyp

Ashcrapper for mod!


----------



## PaulB

RXQueenie said:


> I was banned because I bit back at someone that was teasing me about my chest (pre boob job) - very, very self conscious - I was warned at the same time I posted so it looked like I was ignoring the mods... but I wasn't. I stopped after I saw the warning but still got banned.


I remember that thread. That's the type of thing I'm talking about. You shouldn't be overlooked for one mistake. You've been here a long time and are very active.


----------



## MunchieBites

RXQueenie said:


> I was banned because I bit back at someone that was teasing me about my chest (pre boob job) - very, very self conscious - I was warned at the same time I posted so it looked like I was ignoring the mods... but I wasn't. I stopped after I saw the warning but still got banned.


It's ok you can still successfully run for PM


----------



## Queenie

MunchieBites said:


> It's ok you can still successfully run for PM


With u as my campaign manager, anything is possible


----------



## 25434

RXQueenie said:


> I was banned because I bit back at someone that was teasing me about my chest (pre boob job) - very, very self conscious - I was warned at the same time I posted so it looked like I was ignoring the mods... but I wasn't. I stopped after I saw the warning but still got banned.


You is a proper badass babe..heeeheee....xx. Actually....I once got arrested! Spent the night in a cell and everything...heehee..oh yeah...IM THE BADASS....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

MunchieBites said:


> It's ok you can still successfully run for PM


I agree...queenie for prime minister! Whoop whoop......


----------



## theBEAST2002

resten said:


> The fact that not one other person has mentioned you would probably reduce your chances by 5%


Probablt, but just saying. Sounds like a position of responsibility and possibly time consuming so a breifing would be necessary also i only really chime in on topics that involve training, nutrition and AAS.


----------



## rectus

RXQueenie said:


> I was banned because I bit back at someone that was teasing me about my chest (pre boob job) - very, very self conscious - I was warned at the same time I posted so it looked like I was ignoring the mods... but I wasn't. I stopped after I saw the warning but still got banned.


I can think of a way you can make up for it :whistling:


----------



## PHMG

The Cheese said:


> Of all the beautiful women here on UK-M, you get my vote the most.
> 
> Doesn't matter if you've been banned or not. You're sensible, clever and most of all, worth one. I'd moderate you like a shot if it was my forum (srs).
> 
> (Sorry to the rest of you lovely ladies reading this).


The irony in this posters name....


----------



## Fatstuff

Sooo...... Am I a mod yet ??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Sooo...... Am I a mod yet ??


You wouldn't even be a mod in your own home Stanley


----------



## Tinytom

R0BLET said:


> You wouldn't even be a mod in your own home Stanley


Harsh. But fair.


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me,some people sure are keen to start baking


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

PHMG said:


> The irony in this posters name....


 :lol:


----------



## Robsta

Flubs said:


> I agree...queenie for prime minister! Whoop whoop......


She gets my vote


----------



## biglbs

Robsta said:


> She gets my vote


Fook me mate...you never posted as a mod.. now.... :rolleye:


----------



## lukeee

Cant we just have a list of all those that don't want to be a prefect......I mean mod..

That way people can just cut through the bollox and see whose craving the title!


----------



## Heath

lukeee said:


> Cant we just have a list of all those that don't want to be a prefect......I mean mod..
> 
> That way people can just cut through the bollox and see whose craving the title!


Just look for certain people who have suddenly came more alive on the forum :lol:


----------



## resten

Heath said:


> Just look for certain people who have suddenly came more alive on the forum :lol:


 :lol:

Whoever keeps reminding us all of mrssalvatore's thread shouldn't be eligible - they clearly have bad intentions


----------



## Heath

resten said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whoever keeps reminding us all of mrssalvatore's thread shouldn't be eligible - they clearly have bad intentions


We don't need a poll so whoever came first in that thread should automatically be made MOD :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Robsta said:


> She gets my vote


Easy tiger, l can see another ipad / phone / laptop needing replacing :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whoever keeps reminding us all of mrssalvatore's thread shouldn't be eligible - they clearly have bad intentions


my intentions are very very bad


----------



## Twisted

I think we need some diversity and balance as Mods not going to nominate as I have only just come back from my Hiatus so am only starting to post again.

I think a female Mod is fair and also perhaps someone with a speciality I.E MMA, Strongman Lifting etc


----------



## lukeee

Heath said:


> Just look for certain people who have suddenly came more alive on the forum :lol:


I think they should have to 'sell' themselves to us, like a politician, just what will they do for the commoner, the non badged member so to speak, what can they bring to the table? in short why we should vote for them!


----------



## Ashcrapper

I can truthfully say I don't give a **** who becomes a mod but if they do well done and I hope it makes them happy doing mod stuff.


----------



## ohno

Ashcrapper said:


> I can truthfully say I don't give a **** who becomes a mod but if they do well done and I hope it makes them happy doing mod stuff.


so you're posting to say how you don't give a fcuk?

well i'm posting to say how i don't give a fcuk that you don't give a fcuk


----------



## Ashcrapper

ohno said:


> so you're posting to say how you don't give a fcuk?
> 
> well i'm posting to say how i don't give a fcuk that you don't give a fcuk


we both know that's a lie


----------



## Mez

So does everyone get a vote, or bronze upwards maybe ?

Cause there could be a lot of new members joining next week.


----------



## resten

Mez said:


> So does everyone get a vote, or bronze upwards maybe ?
> 
> Cause there could be a lot of new members joining next week.


From what I gather, the poll will just act as guidance for mods/admins who'll make the final decision.


----------



## Milky

Mez said:


> So does everyone get a vote, or bronze upwards maybe ?
> 
> Cause there could be a lot of new members joining next week.


I think its a case of we look at this thread, we depict the popular names mentioned, we then do a poll, its put to the mod team and we decide from there.


----------



## Tinytom

Milky said:


> I think its a case of we look at this thread, we depict the popular names mentioned, we then do a poll, its put to the mod team and we decide from there.


More like.

Let people waste a week voting then we just pick who the fcuk we like anyway.


----------



## vetran

Tinytom said:


> More like.
> 
> *Let people waste a week voting then we just pick who the fcuk we like anyway*.


Ha ha fckin brilliant


----------



## The Cheese

Tinytom said:


> then we just pick who the fcuk we like anyway.


Should've just done that in the first place.

Whoever heard of letting the nutters pick who's going to run the asylum?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ashcrapper said:


> I can truthfully say I don't give a **** who becomes a mod but if they do well done and I hope it makes them happy doing mod stuff.


I'd like to make a late nomination for @Ashcrapper


----------



## tamara

What things can't a MOD do? Can they post semi nude pictures of themselves?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'd like to make a late nomination for @Ashcrapper


Cat lover, competitor, winner and all round good egg. Always liked you Zara, together we could probably clean this place up


----------



## Milky

tamara said:


> What things can't a MOD do? Can they post semi nude pictures of themselves?


not used this in a while


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> not used this in a while
> 
> View attachment 139444


amazed she doesnt know mate, them photos you sent round last time where lovely. really nice setting and tastefully done


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> amazed she doesnt know mate, them photos you sent round last time where lovely. really nice setting and tastefully done


Dont encourage her mate PLEASE.


----------



## tamara

Milky said:


> Dont encourage her mate PLEASE.


I wouldn't put anything in the public pages. I'm obedient, I remember from last time not to do it again.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> Dont encourage her mate PLEASE.


she's alright our Tamara is. She's a bit mental and Welsh but after initially nonstop posting about her love of giganticus phallicus she now holds her own with wit, dignity and class.


----------



## tamara

Ashcrapper said:


> she's alright our Tamara is. She's a bit mental and Welsh but after initially nonstop posting about her love of giganticus phallicus she now holds her own with wit, dignity and class.


That's real nice of you to say. I'm just going to read over this comment for a few moments to savour it!


----------



## Ashcrapper

tamara said:


> That's real nice of you to say. I'm just going to read over this comment for a few moments to savour it!


it's true. you are a bit of a nutter but in a harmless way and given the shit you get on here you give no ****s. fair play to you


----------



## Heath

agree with Ash, @tamara is my late vote for MOD, her transformation on here can only be second to @resten finding his faith.


----------



## Ashcrapper

I like resten. I'd like to watch a film with him then discuss it later


----------



## tamara

Heath said:


> agree with Ash, @tamara is my late vote for MOD, her transformation on here can only be second to @resten finding his faith.


I couldn't MOD this place. I already mod the LPSG forum and besides I wouldn't want people feeling like they couldn't get into a disagreement with me just because I'm a MOD or treating me any differently because I'm a MOD. Appreciate the nomination though!


----------



## Ashcrapper

tamara said:


> I couldn't MOD this place. I already mod the LPSG forum and besides I wouldn't want people feeling like they couldn't get into a disagreement with me just because I'm a MOD or treating me any differently because I'm a MOD. Appreciate the nomination though!


I think The Bob should be a moderator. He knows his shit, is very funny and you get the slight impression he has either killed or imprisoned someone. I like Bob


----------



## jon-kent

KJW said:


> I'll nominate myself
> 
> Seriously though @jon-kent seems a decent shout


Thank you very much mate !

:wub:


----------



## DiamondDixie

Milky said:


> not used this in a while
> 
> View attachment 139444


I think a double fcuking face palm is in need there!!

Followed by a swift hook


----------



## Hera

tamara said:


> What things can't a MOD do? Can they post semi nude pictures of themselves?


Even admin can post semi nude/nude pics


----------



## Heath

DiamondDixie said:


> I think a double fcuking face palm is in need there!!
> 
> Followed by a swift hook


Why the swift hook?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ashcrapper said:


> I like resten. I'd like to watch a film with him then discuss it later


like a training film ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

ewen said:


> like a training film ?


No mate, something a bit more intellectual and thought provoking. Avatar maybe, or a film with car chases


----------



## tamara

Heath said:


> Why the swift hook?


I was also wondering this!


----------



## hackskii

tamara said:


> What things can't a MOD do? Can they post semi nude pictures of themselves?


Sure they can, but not the fat, old, drunkin mod that always posts those stupid "I love this board" threads...Sheesh

Oh, and with a knick name of shorty, hell you get my drift right? :lol:



Katy said:


> Even admin can post semi nude/nude pics


picsoritdidnthappen....lol


----------



## Hera

hackskii said:


> Sure they can, but not the fat, old, drunkin mod that always posts those stupid "I love this board" threads...Sheesh
> 
> Oh, and with a knick name of shorty, hell you get my drift right? :lol:
> 
> picsoritdidnthappen....lol


In the AL hun. Long time ago now though.


----------



## TELBOR

Katy said:


> In the AL hun. Long time ago now though.


Yes it was bumped a few weeks ago, was a good bump :lol:


----------



## resten

Well this has remained firmly on topic


----------



## Hera

The thread is now closed.

Thank you everyone for your nominations.


----------

